# [PK] Pakistan | road infrastructure



## Edwardes

The *National Highway Authority (NHA)* is the premier road management and regulatory agency managing all national highways, motorways and strategic roads in Pakistan. National highways network consisting of 8,845 Km is 3.5 percent of the total road length in Pakistan and carries 75 % to 85 % of the total commercial traffic. The government has decided to gradually increase the present national average road density from 0.24Km/ sq.

*National Highways*








N-5 Karachi-Thatta-Hyderabad-Moro-Multan-Sahiwal-Lahore-Jhelum-Rawalpinid-Peshawar-Torkham (Grand Trunk Road) 1819 km
N-10 Lyari-Gwadar-Gabd (Makran Coastal Highway) 653 km
N-15 Mansehra-Naran-Jhalkhand 240 km
N-25 Karachi-Bela-Khuzdar-Kalat-Quetta-Chaman (RCD Highway) 813 km
N-35 Hasanabdal-Abbottabad-Thakot-Gilgit-Khunjerab (Karakoram Highway, KKH) 806 km
N-40 Lakpass-Nokundi-Taftan 610 km
N-45Nowhera-dir-Chitral 309 km
N-50 Kuchlac-Zhob-Dl Khan 531 km
N-55 Kotri-Shikarpur-DG Khan-Kohat-Peshawar (Indus Highway) 1264 km
N-65 Sukkar-Sibi-Saryab 385 km
N-70 Qilasaifullah-Loralai-DG Khan-Multan 447 km
N-75 Islamabad-Satra Mile-Lower Topa (Murree)- Kohala (Murree Expressway) 90 km
S-1 Jaglot (KKH)- Shangrial-Karachi-Skardu 167 km
S-2 Kohala-Muzaffarabad 40 km
Lahore - Sialkot Carriageway 101 km 6 Lanes Under Construction
Lahore - Faisalabad Carriageway

*Motorways* 








M1 Peshawar-Islamabad 155 km 6 Lanes Under Construction
M2 Islambad-Pinidi Bhattian-Lahore 367 km 6 Lanes Completed
M3 Pinidi Bhattian - Faisalabad 53 km 6 Lanes Completed
M4 Faisalabad - Multan 243 km 4 Lanes Planned
M5 Multan - DG Khan 84 km 6 Lanes Planned
M6 DG Khan - Kakkar 467 km 2 Lanes Planned
M7 Kakkar - Karachi 280 km 2 Lanes Planned
M8 Ratodero - Gwadar 895 km 2 Lanes Under Construction
M9 Karachi-Hyderabad 136 km 4 Lanes Planned
M10 Karachi Northern Bypass 64 km 4,6 or 8 Lanes Planned


----------



## Edwardes




----------



## Edwardes

*M2 (Lahore - Islamabad)*


















Passing through the Salt Ranges









Passing through the Salt Ranges









Northbound along the M2 @ the M2/M3 Junction (M3 Goes to Faisalabad)





































Motorway Police


----------



## Edwardes

*Markan Coastal Highway (Karachi - Gwadar)*

2 lanes (can be expanded to 4 lanes in the future)








































































Sandstorm


----------



## Edwardes

*M1 (Peshawar - Islamabad)*


















Driving Eastbound to Islamabad









Observe lane dicipline!









Islamabad Toll Plaza









Driving into Islamabad









N5/M1 Junction @ Hasan Abdal


----------



## Edwardes

*Islamabad Link Road*

Connects Islamabad and Rawalpindi to the M1 (to Peshawar) and M2 (to Lahore)









N5 Underpass









Driving Southbound towards Islamabad Toll 









Driving Southbound towards Islamabad Toll 









Peshawar/Burhan Distances from ILR









Approching Toll Plaza









Approching Toll Plaza









Here at last!









Getting my card; A magnetic strip card is issued with the car information + point of entry embedded in the magnetic strip. You pay nothing to get on to the motorway at this point.









Here's the card!









M1/M2 Interchange Ahead









Getting on the M2 to Lahore


----------



## Edwardes

More to come later...


----------



## radi6404

the pics are awesome. I would be affraid to drive on such landscapes as they are quite scary.


----------



## Tom 958

At the N5-M1 junction, I wonder why there are gaps in the parapets of the roundabout bridge. It seems very strange.

I also have to wonder why they don't have one number for the M3-M4-M5-M6-M7 from Karachi to Pindi Bhattian.

Impressive roads, though.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Tom Marney said:


> At the N5-M1 junction, I wonder why there are gaps in the parapets of the roundabout bridge. It seems very strange.
> 
> I also have to wonder why they don't have one number for the M3-M4-M5-M6-M7 from Karachi to Pindi Bhattian.
> 
> Impressive roads, though.


You do indeed observe things closely (I missed the gaps)! I am not too familiar with the place, but it could be possible that the bridge is still under construction and those gaps would be filled later on. At least in Pakistan I've seen that happen on a few bridges. Or it could just haev been left like that, which is a bit irresponsible.


----------



## oliver999

nice to see pakistan highway)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That coastal road running westwards from Karachi is really stunning, i saw pics of it before.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Chris1491 said:


> That coastal road running westwards from Karachi is really stunning, i saw pics of it before.


Yeah, it's pretty scenic, and a nice road to go flat out. But portions of it were destroyed by recent storms/cyclones.


----------



## Edwardes

Google Earth Map showing M1 (Peshawar-Islamabad) and M2 (Islamabad-Lahore) and the start of the M3 (Pindi Bhattian - Faisalabad).


M1



























M2









N70 (Quetta-Ziarat)


----------



## Urban Legend

i didn't know that people in Pakistan drive like in England.
good to know.


----------



## Edwardes

Urban Lagend said:


> i didn't know that people in Pakistan drive like in England.
> good to know.


The British rulled here for over 100 years...guess that explains why we're also are mad about cricket.

:dance2:


----------



## Edwardes

N5 (Karachi - Hyderabad)


----------



## Edwardes

M1 (Islamabad - Peshawar) Motorway Video

Motorway starts 3 mins into the video. The guy (arsalanalf) who made this video is a member of SSC, at our forum Mehfil Pakistan.

Travelling to Islamabad from Peshawar on M1 (Bhahtar/Wah Cantt Interchange)





Exiting M1 onto N5





Back To Peshawar on M1






Travelling to Lahore on M2





A Rainy Day on the M2










Enjoy


----------



## Edwardes

*Karakoram Highway*

*The Karakoram Highway (KKH) is the highest paved international road in the world. 
*

It connects China and Pakistan across the Karakoram mountain range, through the Khunjerab Pass, at an altitude of 4,693 metres (15,397 feet). It connects China's Xinjiang region with Pakistan's Northern Areas and also serves as a popular tourist attraction.











*History*
The Karakoram Highway, also known as the Friendship Highway in China, was built by the governments of Pakistan and China, and was completed in 1986, after 20 years of construction. 810 Pakistani and 82 Chinese workers lost their lives,[1] mostly in landslides and falls, while building the highway. The route of the KKH traces one of the many paths of the ancient Silk Road.

On the Pakistani side, the road was constructed by FWO (Frontier Works Organization), employing the Pakistan Army Corps of Engineers. Presently, the Engineer-in-Chief branch of the Pakistani Army is working on a project documenting the history of the highway. It is being written by Brigadier (Retired) Muhammad Mumtaz Khalid, who oversaw its construction.

*The Highway*
The highway, connecting the Northern Areas of Pakistan to the ancient Silk Road, runs approximately 1,300 km from Kashgar, a city in the Xinjiang region of China, to Havelian, located in the Abbottabad District of Pakistan. An extension of the highway meets the Grand Trunk Road at Hasan Abdal, west of Islamabad, Pakistan.

The highway cuts through the collision zone between the Asian and Indian continents, where China, Tajikistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India come within 250km of each other. Owing largely to the extremely sensitive state of the Kashmir conflict between India and Pakistan, the Karakoram highway has strategic and military importance.

On June 30, 2006, a memorandum of understanding was signed between the Pakistani Highway Administration and China's State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission (SASAC) to rebuild and upgrade the KKH. According to SASAC, the width of the highway will be expanded from 10 meters to 30 meters, and its transport capacity will be increased three times. As well, the upgraded road will be constructed to particularly accommodate heavy-laden vehicles and extreme weather conditions.

China and Pakistan are also planning to link the Karakoram Highway to the southern port of Gwadar in Balochistan through the Chinese-aided Gwadar-Dalbandin railway, which extends up to Rawalpindi.

[edit] Towns
* Rawalpindi
* Hasanabdal
* Haripur
* Abbottabad
* Mansehra
* Shinkiari
* Batgram
* Basham
* Beshari
* Dasu
* Chilas
* Bunji
* Gilgit
* Denyor
* Chalt
* Nagar
* Karimabad
* Gulmit
* Passu
* Sost
* Khunjerab Pass
* Tashkurgan, China
* Ghez
* Upal
* Kashgar - Chinese railhead - 1435mm gauge.

On June 1, 2006, a daily bus service began between Gilgit, FANA, Pakistan and Kashghar, China, through the Sust and Tashkorgan border area.


----------



## Edwardes




----------



## Edwardes




----------



## KB

Nice pics Edwardes.


Here are some more :cheers:


----------



## wyqtor

Wow, Pakistan is such a beautiful country! If only there was peace and no terrorists... you would make a fortune from tourism alone!


----------



## KB

wyqtor said:


> Wow, Pakistan is such a beautiful country! If only there was peace and no terrorists... you would make a fortune from tourism alone!


trouble is mostly confined to tribal region with the border with afghanistan. The rest of the country is pretty much normal including all the touristic areas. Quite a number of people visit for high altitude climbing.

But it does give us a bad name as a whole .


----------



## KB




----------



## NZer

HOLY SHIT!!!

Pakistan has some steep ranges!!!


----------



## KB

NZer said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> Pakistan has some steep ranges!!!












Karakoram highway: The highest border crossing highway in the world. 










Quetta - Ziarat highway


----------



## KB




----------



## KB

Makran coastal Highway









Buzy pass,Balochistan


----------



## Skyprince

Impressive motorways of Pakistan ! How long it takes from Karachi to Islamabad using the fastest stretch ? I think this is not like a highway thread, but a Tourism thread instead !


----------



## wyqtor

kbboy said:


> trouble is mostly confined to tribal region with the border with afghanistan. The rest of the country is pretty much normal including all the touristic areas. Quite a number of people visit for high altitude climbing.
> 
> But it does give us a bad name as a whole .


I don't fully agree with you. Things like the hostage taking in the Red Mosque in the capital Islamabad are kind of scary to me as a foreigner and may make me think Pakistan is almost collapsing as a state... Can't the Army or Musharraf do something to combat militants and prevent things like these from happening in the future ?


----------



## KB

wyqtor said:


> I don't fully agree with you. Things like the hostage taking in the Red Mosque in the capital Islamabad are kind of scary to me as a foreigner and may make me think Pakistan is almost collapsing as a state... Can't the Army or Musharraf do something to combat militants and prevent things like these from happening in the future ?


its how the news get reported to you and what you perceive of it. 

Does the london bombings, madrid bombings or the 9/11 attacks makes you feel the UK, spain or the US are almost collapsing as a state? The army is actively involved in preventing such things and targeting the militants but it doesnt help if you have an unstable neighbor which has been in the state of war for the past 3 decades.

Anyway if you have any further comments or questions feel free to PM me but lets keep this thread to highways and motorways.

And to bring it back to pics..


----------



## KB

Skyprince said:


> Impressive motorways of Pakistan ! How long it takes from Karachi to Islamabad using the fastest stretch ? I think this is not like a highway thread, but a Tourism thread instead !


Hmm, I think its some 1600 kms ( 1000miles). I have never travelled beyond faisalabad by road so i have no idea about the road conditions and how long it takes.

However some friends have done it. And here's what they told me.

1. from karachi to Multan takes roughly 13 hrs.
2. From multan there are two alternatives 
- one is to travel from inner ( and less accessible) punjab which is 
shorter but road quality is not good. takes another 9-10 hrs
- other alternate is to travel via sahiwal-lahore-pindi takes about 8-9 hrs 
but distance is much longer.
3. That was a bit old. Now there is a motorway from Faisalabad to pindi bhattian(M3) which joins the lahore islamabad motorway(M2). Faisalabad however, doesnt fall in the shortest route but its a great and pleasurable road from faisalabad to islamabad. The distance might increase but driving time might be roughly same.

P.S above distances includes meals, rest, etc

So currently i would recon that journey to be around 20-22 hrs but my friends did it at a best of 18hrs ( two drivers and not much wasting time except for meals, etc)

And if you have no idea of the cities i mentioned or what the route would look like, have a look at this map.









Pindi bhattian is the point where the M2 joins the M3. So from karachi you follow the pink line upto multan and then those one of the three alternatives. The thick red line below of faisalabad is not finished yet hence the pink line which is the national highway.


----------



## wyqtor

kbboy said:


>


Very nice scenery! Where is this?


----------



## KB

that is from Islamabad to a close-by park and restaurant on the hills. Usually know as the road to Pir Sohawa( little hill top village).

Its a very pleasurable drive and that bulding at the back is the Faisal Masjid(mosque)


----------



## wyqtor

...And I had the impression that Islamabad was in the middle of the desert :bash: ! But in fact it's very green and nice!


----------



## KB

Pics originally posted by fellow forumer pakia.









Super highway between karachi-Hyderabad.


----------



## KB

near Kallar kahar /chakwal










Indus Highway


----------



## KB

highway to the tourist resort of murree









motorway at sunset


----------



## KB

*









Faisalabad-Pindia Bhattian Interchange..which is the start of the M-3 motorway towards Faisalabad.







*​


----------



## KB

Islamabad-Peshawar motorway


----------



## KB

The Karakoram highway connects pakistan and china and passes through an altitude of 4700m+ making it the highest border crossing in the world and one of the highest roads in the world(pic by bob)

















road to Hingol (pic by Mr. Bravo)


----------



## KB

M2 near kallah kahar









M2 near islamabad


----------



## Mahratta

kbboy said:


>


That masjid (I forget its name, but Ive seen it numerous times)...seems to be on the edge of Islamabad

Why so far away?

Nice pics btw. Pakistan's highways seem to be developing very quickly.:cheers:


----------



## KB

MaitreyaSequeira said:


> That masjid (I forget its name, but Ive seen it numerous times)...seems to be on the edge of Islamabad
> 
> Why so far away?
> 
> Nice pics btw. Pakistan's highways seem to be developing very quickly.:cheers:


Its called the Faisal mosque.

It was made at the foothills of the margalla hills as the backdrop gives it a magnificent look ( the while color of the mosque against lush green hills) and its architecture also suites the hilly background.

Its not far away from the main commercial hub of the city ( the blue area) and there residential sectors nearby so while its not in the centre, its not far away from inhabited areas as well. 

Now that the city has grown and expanded, i cant think of a better place where it could have been. I think the location is excellent.


----------



## lumpia

Well maintained Motorways/highways. kay: Pakistan really has some nice natural scenery!


----------



## KB

the road from Nathiagali to Abbottabad.


----------



## KB

Interchange on the motorway










Historic khyber pass









Kallar kahar


----------



## KB

KKH









Kohat tunnel


----------



## KB

motorway


----------



## KB

Near Bolan

















Makran coastal highway(pics by murtaza)


----------



## KB

Tom 958 said:


> *At the N5-M1 junction, I wonder why there are gaps in the parapets of the roundabout bridge. *It seems very strange.
> 
> I also have to wonder why they don't have one number for the M3-M4-M5-M6-M7 from Karachi to Pindi Bhattian.
> 
> Impressive roads, though.


As you can see, one of the gaps have been fitted by a light pole. The bridge was under construction and it the visible gaps will accommodate lighting poles.


----------



## KB

*E-toll system introduced on motorways*

ISLAMABAD, Nov 6: The National Highway Authority in collaboration with National Database and Registration Authority has introduced an automatic electronic toll system on motorways. 
In first phase, the system will be available for motorists using Peshawar, Islamabad and Lahore toll plazas for both entry and exit. Later on, the system will be extended to all toll plazas located on other routes like M-1, M-2 and M-3. 

*An essential component of this system is an electronic tag that is now available free of cost from Peshawar, Islamabad and Lahore Toll Plazas. Those who want to secure the chip will be required to submit full particulars about their person, details of bank account and other information. 

The NHA staff posted at the plazas for selling of the tag will register all such details in their system. Travellers will then be required to stick the chip on the top or front of their vehicles.The NHA computerised system will automatically read the chip when they pass through the toll plazas and let them pass by lifting the bar giving a green signal. *

*A very interesting feature of the new system is that the required amount would be electronically deducted from the bank account of the motorist.The e-toll will also have a fast tracking system installed which will detect wrong information givers. As such, in case there is no amount in the account of the person concerned the NHA electronic system will recognise it and signal stop by flashing the red light and the bar would not be lifted. *

The newly-introduced e-toll will provide motorists and travellers a number of facilities. It will save time, spare motorists and transporters from standing in long queues for obtaining entry cards and payment of toll and also enable vehicles pass through toll plazas without stopping at the time of entry and exit on the motorways.


----------



## KB

M3(Pindi Bhattian-Faisalabad)


----------



## KB

Updates from recently opened Motorway

Islamabad - Peshawar

Dec 2007




























Pics courtesy fellow SSC forumer.


----------



## KB

Burhan Toll Plaza









Rashakai Toll Plaza









Islamabad Toll Plaza


----------



## KB

GT road


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2x3 lanes in the middle of nowhere. Looks like somewhat British design. Though it might look stupid now, you'll bet traffic will increase in the future, wether it's on fossile fuel or an alternative fuel source.


----------



## KB

Before Kohat 










The Indus Highway


----------



## KB

Chriszwolle said:


> 2x3 lanes in the middle of nowhere. Looks like somewhat British design. Though it might look stupid now, you'll bet traffic will increase in the future, wether it's on fossile fuel or an alternative fuel source.


Some of these pics are a bit old...nowadays there's far more cars to be seen. Look at post 56 ( this is a current picture taken by fellow forumer). You can clearly see some traffic at the toll plaza.

No. of cars on the road have dramatically increased in the last 2-3 yrs thanks to easy leasing facilities.


----------



## taseer121

very impressive pictures guys but i wud raelly luv to drive thru makran costal highway from karachi to gwadar. love u pakistan, pakistan zindabad.


----------



## Intoxication

*Islamabad: Faizabad Interchange:*


----------



## Brisbaner21

Impressive.


----------



## Intoxication

^^ Thanks. 

Pics taken by fellow forumer, RMS Azam:

Junction of M2 Motorway and N5 National Highway, Lahore




























River Ravi in the distance with M2 Motorway and N5 National Highway


----------



## Intoxication

When *7th Avenue* was newly opened:



















*Jinnah Avenue:*


----------



## Intoxication

*Khyber Pass*


----------



## ImBoredNow

Wow Man 7th avenue is very impressive.
Why did they name it like an American street?


----------



## Intoxication

ImBoredNow said:


> Wow Man 7th avenue is very impressive.


hehehe....thanks man. 



ImBoredNow said:


> Why did they name it like an American street?


Well thats how streets & avenues are mostly named in Islamabad. They're usually numbered as opposed to being named after a person or something like that. Thats different from the rest of Pakistan. There's also a newly built 3rd & 9th Avenue and then 10th & 11th Avenues which are proposed.

But maybe kbboy can be of more help to you than me.  

KB get your ass in here! >(


----------



## brightside.

The fact that people of Islamabad cannot come up with decent names for their roads and places just goes to show that it is a city without any history and culture.

F-7, F-16, A-5, F-6 I guess now they should also add JF-17 to it :crazy:


----------



## Intoxication

brightside. said:


> The fact that people of Islamabad cannot come up with decent names for their roads and places just goes to show that it is a city without any history and culture.
> 
> F-7, F-16, A-5, F-6 I guess now they should also add JF-17 to it :crazy:


The places that you have mentioned are not roads but sectors. And there's nothing wrong with naming sectors as such. Its much more organised and systematic this way than to name sectors after different people and just confuse the hell out of the average joe.

On roads, not all of them are given numbers. From the top of my head, you have Jinnah Avenue, Ataturk Avenue, Constituion Avenue, Nazim-ud-din Road, Faz-ul-Haq Road etc etc

And you need to stop your generalizing of people. Just like you said "Ohhhhhhh...what's with these Punjabis" when a few politicians are against changing the name of NWFP. Not every goddamn Punjabi. And saying "Why wouldn't any Sindhi want it built", when again only a few politicians are against the Karachi Waterfront project. Not every goddamn Sindhi! The "people of Islamabad" didn't come up with any of the names. The organisers did. Who are the people of Pakistan.


----------



## ImBoredNow

Intoxication said:


> hehehe....thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats how streets & avenues are mostly named in Islamabad. They're usually numbered as opposed to being named after a person or something like that. Thats different from the rest of Pakistan. There's also a newly built 3rd & 9th Avenue and then 10th & 11th Avenues which are proposed.
> 
> But maybe kbboy can be of more help to you than me.
> 
> KB get your ass in here! >(


Well, It may be named like an American Street but it looks marginally better than one.
Are those other proposed avenues similar in looks to the 7th avenue?


----------



## brightside.

Intoxication said:


> You're an idiot! The places that you have mentioned are not roads but sectors. And there's nothing wrong with naming sectors as such. Its much more organised and systematic this way than to name sectors after different people and just confuse the hell out of the average joe.
> 
> On roads, not all of them are given numbers. From the top of my head, you have Jinnah Avenue, Ataturk Avenue, Constituion Avenue, Nazim-ud-din Road, Faz-ul-Haq Road etc etc


There was once an article in a Western newspaper (forgot exactly which one, might have been The Independent, or maybe it was The Washington Post) about Islamabad which began:

"When U2 sang the song "Where the streets have no name", they might as well have been talking about Islamabad..."

And I know the places I have mentioned are places, not roads. But in no other city of the world have I seen alpanumeric characters standing in place of a proper name. Imagine Brooklyn being renamed "D-4" and Beverly Hills being renamed "A1". Would sound completely retarded. The roads might have names, but even they are unimaginitave, 7th Avenue, 9th Avenue, only good name they put are Ataturk and Jinnah Avenues. 

Karachi has Khaiban-e-Shabaz, Khaiban-e-Bahria, Shaheed-e-Millat, University road etc, these are proper names which show some culture and history, and being such a new city, Islamabad has none of those.


----------



## Intoxication

ImBoredNow said:


> Well, It may be named like an American Street but it looks marginally better than one.
> Are those other proposed avenues similar in looks to the 7th avenue?


Well the one that has been completed, 9th Avenue also called Agha Shahi Avenue, can be compared with 7th Avenue, but its not as grand as 7th Avenue I would say. Judging by 9th Avenue, I guess others could be compared with 7th Avenue, some might be as grand and some might not be.

I'll post pics later on.



brightside. said:


> There was once an article in a Western newspaper (forgot exactly which one, might have been The Independent, or maybe it was The Washington Post) about Islamabad which began:
> 
> "When U2 sang the song "Where the streets have no name", they might as well have been talking about Islamabad..."
> 
> And I know the places I have mentioned are places, not roads. But in no other city of the world have I seen alpanumeric characters standing in place of a proper name. Imagine Brooklyn being renamed "D-4" and Beverly Hills being renamed "A1". Would sound completely retarded. The roads might have names, but even they are unimaginitave, 7th Avenue, 9th Avenue, only good name they put are Ataturk and Jinnah Avenues.
> 
> Karachi has Khaiban-e-Shabaz, Khaiban-e-Bahria, Shaheed-e-Millat, University road etc, these are proper names which show some culture and history, and being such a new city, Islamabad has none of those.


I guess we're never going to agree. 

P.S. Karachi is one of the youngest cities in Pakistan after Islamabad. Nothing in comparison to Quetta, Lahore, Peshawar, Multan etc etc


----------



## wyqtor

Khyber Pass is very scenic, as most roads in this country apparently. Though I wouldn't exactly feel safe on that road.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice Motorways


----------



## Intoxication

wyqtor said:


> Khyber Pass is very scenic, as most roads in this country apparently. Though I wouldn't exactly feel safe on that road.


To be honest, neither would I or any other Pakistani. Seen as the Khyber Pass is in the Tribal Areas. Btw, click on the 4th line of my sig, which is titled "The Top 5 Tourist Sites in Pakistan | guardian.co.uk". Then you'll see how this woman from the Guardian visited Khyber Pass, even though its not in the Top 5.

She mentions this:

_Although most people in Pakistan do speak a little English, the country is not yet used to a high volume of independent travellers and organising guides, porters, jeeps and drivers can be time consuming if you don't know the language and terrain. For these reasons, I travelled as part of an organised trip with TravelPak - the only way to visit areas such as the Khyber Pass on the Afghan border where armed guards are a necessity. _



christos-greece said:


> Very nice Motorways


Thanks. :cheers:

And as promised here is the 9th Avenue (Agha Shahi Avenue) for comparison with the 7th Avenue:

*Jan 20, 2008*

When the 1st section between the F-9 and F-8 sectors got completed:



















*Night view of 9th Ave on March 17, 2008*









































































*Peshawar Mor Interchange at 9th Avenue / Agha Shahi Avenue
Apr 12, 2008*



















*July 12, 2008*










*July 2008*














































*Aug 14, 2008 (Pakistan's 61st Independence Day)*










So, your views regarding 9th Avenue??? Do you think that its better, worse or equal to the 7th Avenue????


----------



## Verso

Pakistan is PK, look at references.


----------



## sourierservice




----------



## sourierservice

Posted by Qaiserm (Mehfil Pakistan)


----------



## sourierservice

Islamabad Blue Area


----------



## ychaman

isepun said:


> Seriously impressed with Pakistani Motorways and Highways. You guys have lots of scenic beauty all along these roads. Would love to visit Pakistan once  And when I do, will definitely travel on the M2!
> 
> I have one question though. All these motorways pass through at least some villages, right? Isn't there problems with land acquisition for constructing them? How are they overcome?
> 
> We guys in India cannot build expressways (motorways) most of the time not because of lack of budget but because of problems with huge number of farmers protesting access control to these roads. Although a few thousand KMs of expressways are present, they had their own share of problems during construction and land acquisition. Makes me wonder!


Thanks for you feed back on Pak Motorways. Indeed Pak. motorways are a wonder to travel on both in comfort, safety, scenic views and amazingly fresh food 24/7 along with the usual KFC, Subway and pizzas etc. Surprisingly the facilities are world class and in some ways even better than other parts of the world in my opinion....I am sure some would differ but I have my reasons. I do hope you get to drive or ride on these roads for fun and enjoy watching lush and rich farm life and the natural beauty of salt range (believe to be the 2nd or third largest salt mines) mountains to seeing Hindu kush on one side and Himalayas on the other side. I have traveled many of times on these M.Ways and have even enjoyed the full night at a rest area just as the mountain range start.....and boy what a peaceful view it was other than mosquito bites.
With all this gloating remarks about Pak. Motorways and even the highways since I have traveled in many direction in Pakistan and have been impressed with upgrades to most highways the motorway police managing them......I would like Pakistan to make some head ways with economy and other issues like India has. In regards to land acquisition for such projects, Pakistan's law allows the Govt. to secure such land if it is in the best interest of masses and other than city areas where it may delay the project but does not get canceled as long as the Govt. is serious about building it....case in point Lahore Ring Road project. 
Hope I have answered your questions and do hope you get to visit Pak. soon since its people are kind and hospitable along with its natural beauty.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there an opening date for M4 Faisalabad - Multan? I believe it should be finished around now.


----------



## henry1394

http://acidcow.com/cars/24203-moving-art-in-pakistan-23-pics.html


----------



## PIA777

*Re-Construction of the Karakorum Highway (highest highway in the world creating trade corridor for China and Pakistan)
*


----------



## PIA777

*Re-Construction of the Karakorum Highway (highest highway in the world creating trade corridor for China and Pakistan)
*


----------



## PIA777

*N-55 (Indus Highway). Aamri to Sehwan section, Sindh.*


----------



## PIA777

*National Highway close to the khwara salt mines*


----------



## PIA777

*M3*


----------



## Strong Hearted

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there an opening date for M4 Faisalabad - Multan? I believe it should be finished around now.


The recent update of Google imagery shows some progress but its still far from completion.


----------



## xrtn2

These Pakistan motorways are tolled ?


----------



## Lum Lumi

PIA777 said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/199336_462986850413471_1838613466_n.jpg


Damn, the view is beautiful. Would live driving there. :cheers:


----------



## KB

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there an opening date for M4 Faisalabad - Multan? *I believe it should be finished around now.*


Lol, it has hardly started. 

There is usually a 3-5 yr delay from when a politician says the project has started (actually, he says "its a gift to the nation" even though it is being built by govt) and the time it actually starts (if at all).

Will take at least 3 yrs to finish if not longer. 



xrtn2 said:


> These Pakistan motorways are tolled ?


Yes...at about $3.00 for 350km.


----------



## KB

double post...delete


----------



## KB

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sialkot_Lahore_Motorway
> 
> Is this motorway already opened to traffic?


That motorway is NOT part of the national motorway program and have been shelved after the Musharraf govt. lost elections.


----------



## tonylondon

I think pakistan has better network of motorways than India....


----------



## Strong Hearted

Lum Lumi said:


> Damn, the view is beautiful. Would live driving there. :cheers:


If I am not wrong its the view of Korakoram highway from Chinese side, not the Pakistani side.


----------



## smfarazm..

Highway in Baluchistan desert.






























































































RCD Highway, Baluchistan. Connects Balochistan with a number of provinces and cities in Pakistan, Iran and Turkey.































Sargodha - Lahore highway. Punjab Province (River chenaab)


----------



## delarosa

Amazing landscapes on those highways at Karakorum and Baluchistan, absolutely inspiring


----------



## smfarazm..

Highway in Mansehra













To Nanga parbat (that 9th highest mountain in the world).
















Makraan Coastal Highway, Baluchistan.
















Highway to Skardu.

















Re-construction work on Karakoram Highway


----------



## KB

X posted from MP



>


----------



## PIA777




----------



## PIA777




----------



## PIA777




----------



## PIA777




----------



## PIA777

*Karakorum Highway*


----------



## PIA777

Lahore Ring Road


----------



## PIA777

Murree Highway


----------



## PIA777

RingRoad Lahore.


----------



## Hidden Dragon

Beautiful landscape!


----------



## crimio

Nice!


----------



## PIA777

*M-2 motorway*

Bridge Motorway Pakistan by Sfaraz, on Flickr

Motorway M2 - Islamabad - Pakistan by Faisal Rafiq, on Flickr

MotorWay Pakistan by cervine888, on Flickr

Motorway by Ch. Khawar, on Flickr


----------



## PIA777

*Karakorum Highway*

Karakorum Highway (Pakistan) by Amaia eta Gotzon, on Flickr

Karakorum Highway Gojal travaux entre Sost et Khunjerab National Park by mekong69, on Flickr

Karakorum Highway Gojal Passu by mekong69, on Flickr

Karakorum Highway Gojal entre Passu et Sost by mekong69, on Flickr

Pakistan 2011 by dese, on Flickr

Pakistan alta valle dell' Indo by travelinman-Michelangelo, on Flickr


----------



## alshawi1234

Beautiful roads and landscape.


----------



## crimio

Beautiful country!


----------



## PIA777

*Islamabad - Peshawar Motorway.*

Lahore - Islamabad Motorway by Memoirs of Life (Mohammad Junaid's Photography), on Flickr

Peshawar Islamabad Motorway by @mmar, on Flickr

Motorway by FZ 7, on Flickr

Islamabad Peshawar Motorway by @mmar, on Flickr


----------



## smfarazm..

Highway to Jalkhad.










Muree Expressway.


----------



## crimio

smfarazm.. said:


> Highway to Jalkhad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muree Expressway.


WOW!


----------



## smfarazm..

New Ring road / Lahore bypass


----------



## crimio

Nice pics!


----------



## KB

Highway from southern port city of Karachi to the western city of Quetta



kamranwj said:


> Last week I went to Quetta by bus, luckily I got the front seat so I took some pictures of the way from Karachi to Quetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------


----------



## MichiH

Is there still any motorway opening expected until end of 2014?



MichiH said:


> *E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map
> *M8:* Khuzdar – Ratodero 1 243km (October 2004 to December 2014) – ? – map
> *M4:* Faisalabad – Multan 12 241km (August 2009 to 2015) – ? – map
> *M8:* Gwadar – Hoshab 1 193km (September 2004 to _suspended_) – ? – map


Any updated info about the completion of this projects?


----------



## Sherjee278

MichiH said:


> Is there still any motorway opening expected until end of 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> Any updated info about the completion of this projects?



*1st section(Fsd-Gojra 58 km) of M-4 is expected to open in 2nd week of December 2014. While 4th section (Multan-Khanewal 54km) is expected to open in mid 2015. Remaining 2 sections are now merged with Karachi-Lahore motorway.*


*Work to start on M-9 (Karachi-Hyderabad---136km---6 lane) in last week of December 2014. First motorway to be built under Public Private Partnership.*


*Groundbreaking of E-35 (Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway---package 1---49 km) in last week of December 2014.*


*NHA directed to expedite infrastructure projects, motorways*




> ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has directed that major infrastructure projects, including motorways which would improve communication across the country, should be completed at the earliest.
> 
> He made these remarks during a briefing given to him by Chairman National Highway Authority (NHA) Shahid Ashraf Tarar at the PM’s House on Saturday.
> 
> The meeting was informed that the NHA was following the projects through private sector on Build Own Operate (BOO) and Build Operate Transfer (BOT) basis.
> 
> The NHA chairman informed the meeting that for the first time in the history of Pakistan, three BOT projects costing Rs91 billion have been rewarded which will generate Rs366 billion over the concession period.
> 
> *Tarar said that construction of Karachi-Hyderabad motorway will start in the last week of December while groundbreaking of motorway E-35 (Burhan-Havelian) will be carried out in the last week of December.*
> 
> *The meeting noted that Naluchi Bridge in Muzzafarabad and M-4 (Faisalabad-Gojra) were almost complete and would be ready for inauguration in the second week of December.*
> 
> The NHA was directed that work on Karachi-Hyderabad motorway and Khanewal-Lahore motorway should be completed as soon as possible without compromising on the issues of transparency and international standards.
> 
> *The meeting was informed that Pindi Bhattian to Faisalabad motorway was being planned to be converted from existing four lanes into a six-lane motorway.*
> 
> The NHA was also directed that a good road may be built to connect Okara and Bahawalpur with Karachi-Lahore motorway.


----------



## Ashtonian

Sherjee278 said:


> *1st section(Fsd-Gojra 58 km) of M-4 is expected to open in 2nd week of December 2014. While 4th section (Multan-Khanewal 54km) is expected to open in mid 2015. Remaining 2 sections are now merged with Karachi-Lahore motorway.*
> 
> 
> *Work to start on M-9 (Karachi-Hyderabad---136km---6 lane) in last week of December 2014. First motorway to be built under Public Private Partnership.*
> 
> 
> *Groundbreaking of E-35 (Hassanabdal-Mansehra Expressway---package 1---49 km) in last week of December 2014.*
> 
> 
> *NHA directed to expedite infrastructure projects, motorways*


Thank you Sherjee for the updates!


----------



## MichiH

Thanks 



Sherjee278 said:


> 1st section(Fsd-Gojra 58 km) of M-4 is expected to open in 2nd week of December 2014. While 4th section (Multan-Khanewal 54km) is expected to open in mid 2015. *Remaining 2 sections are now merged with Karachi-Lahore motorway.*


What does "merge" mean? Have the works also been started in 2009 on the remaining 2 sections but the road will be M-9 instead of M-4 or will the works begin in December 2014? Is there any estimated completion date?

Any info about Peshawar bypass or M-8?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M8 is not a motorway. It's a two-lane road that doesn't have a single grade-separated interchange. In fact, it has hairpin turns and unrestricted access anywhere a road crosses or a village is located along side it. It just happens to be a new road. 

M10 around Karachi is also not a motorway, it's a similar two-lane road, with unrestricted access except for one interchange with M9.


----------



## Ashtonian

ChrisZwolle said:


> M8 is not a motorway. It's a two-lane road that doesn't have a single grade-separated interchange. In fact, it has hairpin turns and unrestricted access anywhere a road crosses or a village is located along side it. It just happens to be a new road.
> 
> M10 around Karachi is also not a motorway, it's a similar two-lane road, with unrestricted access except for one interchange with M9.




In England we had/have a couple of roads with motorway suffixes, and they too were 2 lane roads: The A6144(M) and A601(M).

These "motorways" were/are looked upon with ridicule as to why they designated as such.


----------



## Sherjee278

MichiH said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What does "merge" mean? Have the works also been started in 2009 on the remaining 2 sections but the road will be M-9 instead of M-4 or will the works begin in December 2014? Is there any estimated completion date?
> 
> Any info about Peshawar bypass or M-8?



No. Work not started on 2 sections of M-4. Now government has decided to build a new motorway Karachi-Lahore Motorway. That motorway will join M-4 on 2nd section. Since karachi-Lahore motorway is PPP project so they decided to merge those 2 sections with KLM.




> Instead of following old proposed plan, new govt. is going to build all new 1160 Km motorway. M-1,M-2 and M-3 is already completed. M-4 is U/C and is expected to complete by 2016. The new motorway (KLM) will join M-4 near Abdul Hakim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blue is M-4 and pink is Karachi-Lahore Motorway.*





AND M-9 is Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway in sindh province. No way near to M-4. Look at map of motorways on 1st page.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Prime Minister may open Gogra-Faisalabad Motorway project by December 15*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is likely to inaugurate Asian Development Bank (ADB) financed Rs 9.98 billion Gogra-Faisalabad Motorway (M-4) measuring 58.8 kilometres by December 15, which would provide connectivity to Lahore-Islamabad Motorway and would contribute to national and regional trade corridor.​
http://www.brecorder.com/business-a-economy/189/1241348/


----------



## Sherjee278

A pic of completed section (Faisalabad-Gojra) of M-4. To be inaugurated on December 10.



Credits: Zafar Saleem


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.app.com.pk/en_/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=312113&Itemid=2

_Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif will perform the ground breaking ceremony of the Hazara Motorway on November 29._

This would be a 59 km motorway from M1 to Havelian (north of Islamabad). It is part of E35 that will be 110 km long to Mansehra.


----------



## Sherjee278

ChrisZwolle said:


> This would be a 59 km motorway from M1 to Havelian (north of Islamabad). It is part of E35 that will be 110 km long to Mansehra.


This project is a part of China-Pakistan Economic corridor.

Deadline for 1st part (59 km) is 18 months. NHA asked for 2 years but PM refused.


----------



## Intoxication

Sherjee278 said:


> A pic of completed section (Faisalabad-Gojra) of M-4. To be inaugurated on December 10.
> 
> 
> 
> Credits: Zafar Saleem


Looking very nice! Can't wait for all of Pakistan's Motorway system to be completed!!


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Prime Minister may open Gogra-Faisalabad Motorway project by December 15*
> 
> Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif is likely to inaugurate Asian Development Bank (ADB) financed Rs 9.98 billion Gogra-Faisalabad Motorway (M-4) measuring 58.8 kilometres by December 15, which would provide connectivity to Lahore-Islamabad Motorway and would contribute to national and regional trade corridor.​http://www.brecorder.com/business-a-economy/189/1241348/


According to wikipedia (modified on 15th and 19th December):



> Faisalabad-Gojra section completed and opened for traffic 25 December 2014


I couldn't find any information (and couldn't translate this: https://www.facebook.com/pakistanmotorways). Will the M4 section be opened on *25th December 2014* (typo?) or was it opened on *15th December 2014*?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It didn't open on the 15th, that's for sure. It may still open in the coming week.


----------



## Sherjee278

I think it is already opened for traffic. Currently free for everyone. Formal ceremony will be held in coming days/weeks. Here r some pics of NHA officials visit.



























































Credits: harib4u @Pakwheels


----------



## KB

Quoting from MP.

>>M-1<< 'Islamabad to Burhan/Peshawar



Along Karakoram Highway


----------



## KB

More of Karakoram Highway


----------



## KB




----------



## Sherjee278

Motorway M2 ( Islamabad - Lahore )










@pakistanmotorways


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder if the Faisalabad - Gojra motorway opened to traffic. I can't find any news reports on that, other than old reports from November that stated it would open in mid-December. A significant motorway opening like that would surely attract media and political attention. 

The area has had persistent dense fog in recent weeks that closed down motorways, so it may have been the reason why it hasn't been inaugurated yet.


----------



## KB

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder if the Faisalabad - Gojra motorway opened to traffic. I can't find any news reports on that, other than old reports from November that stated it would open in mid-December. A significant motorway opening like that would surely attract media and political attention.
> 
> The area has had persistent dense fog in recent weeks that closed down motorways, so it may have been the reason why it hasn't been inaugurated yet.


Its just one part of the motorway from Faisalabad to Multan, which is divided into 4 sections. The motorway would be formally inaugurated when the whole project is complete but traffic has started moving on the section that is complete. 

I have friends who have traveled on this part last month. Toll booths are (were) still not functional so it was a free ride. By "opening", I think they mean they will start operating the toll booths.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Which section is in service (from ... to ..., length...)? Do you know the estimated completion dates of the other sections?


----------



## Sherjee278

MichiH said:


> ^^ Which section is in service (from ... to ..., length...)? Do you know the estimated completion dates of the other sections?


M-4 Section-1 Faisalabad to Gojra--58Km operational.

M-4 Section-4 Khanewal to Multan(U/C)--54Km Expected opening in september 2015.

M-4 Section-2 Gojra to Shorkot-- ~60km (Now merged with Karachi-Lahore Motorway(KLM), work on KLM expected to start in coming weeks/months.)

M-4 Section-3 Shorkot to Khanewal-- ~55km (Now merged with Karachi-Lahore Motorway(KLM), work on KLM expected to start in coming weeks/months.)

Estimated Opening Date of KLM is Last quarter of 2017/1st half of 2018.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks. My fault, sorry .

Keep us up-to-date if works will been started.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M4 Faisalabad - Gojra 'almost completed' and 'inauguration soon'.

http://pakobserver.net/detailnews.asp?id=258985


----------



## Sherjee278

*The Longest Tunnel on KKH (4485mt) will connect Gojal to Central Hunza in the mid of 2015. CRBC*


January 01: China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC), a construction company from China successfully completed the longest tunnel (4485 meter) over on new alignment to connect traffic from Central Hunza to Gojal Upper Hunza, which has been suspended for five years due to the Attabad Lake. CRBC arranged a colorful ceremony on 30th December 2014 to celebrate this historic millstone. 

*According to CRBC officials, this realignment of KKH (24km) including two tunnels, seven large-high and 2 small bridges, 70 culverts and 80.583 cum retaining walls will be completed and opened for all traffics by mid of 2015.*


----------



## fpga123

Sherjee278 said:


> *The Longest Tunnel on KKH (4485mt) will connect Gojal to Central Hunza in the mid of 2015. CRBC*
> 
> *According to CRBC officials, this realignment of KKH (24km) including two tunnels, seven large-high and 2 small bridges, 70 culverts and 80.583 cum retaining walls will be completed and opened for all traffics by mid of 2015.*


Wow, look how fast they are, in front of impossible odds, in such a remote area. No kind of effort in our country, on road construction, can compare to what they did and will do in such a short amount of time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M9 Karachi - Hyderabad*

* Construction work of M-9 to start soon *

*National Highways Authority (NHA) would start physical work on Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway (M-9) project soon.*

Presently Super Highway was in dilapidated condition due to heavy traffic and expiry of its designed period.

Twice in past few years NHA awarded contract to two firms on build, operate, transfer basis but both failed to complete financial close as per conditions of the contract and their contracts were terminated.​
Full report: http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/business/01-Feb-2015/construction-work-of-m-9-to-start-soon


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M4 Khanewal - Multan (57 km) will open in September 2015.

http://www.brecorder.com/pakistan/general-news/225854.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M4 Faisalabad - Gojra opening has been delayed by another two months. They wait for Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to cut the ribbon.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1162444


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> M4 Faisalabad - Gojra opening has been delayed by another two months. They wait for Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif to cut the ribbon.
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1162444





> The people, however, say the road should immediately be opened to traffic without the inauguration which could take place at the convenience of the prime minister.


That means, the road is completed - maybe used by cars since Mid of December 2014 - but not yet OFFICIALLY in service.


----------



## Sherjee278

*PM performs ground-breaking ceremony for Karachi-Lahore motorway March 11, 2015*

Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif arrived in the city to attend the ground-breaking ceremony for the Karachi-Lahore Motorway project.

“The next route will be from Hyderabad to Sukkur and then to Multan,” the premier said, while addressing the ground-breaking ceremony.

He added, “Good infrastructure in the country is my wish and the motorway project is very close to my heart.”

“We are disbursing money for the project from PSDP and not borrowing,” he added.

Sindh Governor Dr Ishratul Ebad and Sindh Chief Minister Qaim Ali Shah received the premier at the airport and accompanied him during the ceremony.

*In the first phase, the motorway will be constructed from Karachi to Hyderabad and will stretch to Lahore as part of the M-9 project.

The motorway is expected to cost Rs36 billion and will be completed in 30 months.*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M4 Faisalabad - Gojra will likely be inaugurated on 16 March.

http://nation.com.pk/national/13-Mar-2015/pm-to-open-m-4-faisalabad-gojra-section-on-16th


----------



## MichiH

Sherjee278 said:


> *PM performs ground-breaking ceremony for Karachi-Lahore motorway March 11, 2015*
> 
> *In the first phase, the motorway will be constructed from Karachi to Hyderabad and will stretch to Lahore as part of the M-9 project.
> 
> The motorway is expected to cost Rs36 billion and will be completed in 30 months.*


If I got it right, the first section - where construction has been started - has a length of 136km. It will be completed by late 2017 (30 months)!? Where is the 136km section, can you show it on a map?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think that is the modernizing and widening of existing M9 from Karachi to Hyderabad.


----------



## n20

Congratulations Pakistan! We expect to see photos of the M4 motorway (Faisalabad - Gojra) that's opening on Monday.


----------



## kostas97

What about the Karachi-Lahore motorway?
How about the progress?


----------



## Sherjee278

n20 said:


> Congratulations Pakistan! We expect to see photos of the M4 motorway (Faisalabad - Gojra) that's opening on Monday.





>


Credits: harib4u @Pakwheels


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> M4 Faisalabad - Gojra will likely be inaugurated on 16 March.
> 
> http://nation.com.pk/national/13-Mar-2015/pm-to-open-m-4-faisalabad-gojra-section-on-16th


http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...-pms-multan-faisalabad-motorway-inauguration/



> Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif was unable to attend the inauguration of Multan-Faisalabad Motorway project in Gojra on Monday as Christians protesting against the church attacks blocked his route.
> The acting Punjab Governor Rana Iqbal *had to inaugurate the motorway in the premier’s absence*.


I guess it's in service now.


----------



## MichiH

Sherjee278 said:


> MichiH update the list please.
> 
> *Pakistan*
> M-9--Karachi-Hyderabad-136km-6 lane-(10 March 2015)-(10 sep 2017)--Map


Thank you. I already asked you, but you didn't response.



MichiH said:


> If I got it right, the first section - where construction has been started - has a length of 136km. It will be completed by late 2017 (30 months)!? Where is the 136km section, can you show it on a map?





ChrisZwolle said:


> I think that is the modernizing and widening of existing M9 from Karachi to Hyderabad.


If I got Chris' answer right, the existing M9 has already motorway standard, hasn't it?



> The definition of motorway and expressway status is country-specific. The subsequent definition describes the pre-conditions which must be fulfilled to add new projects:
> 
> New motorways and expressways are projects which are currently under construction or have been opened since 1st January 2014.
> The pre-conditions to be added to the list are, that the future road:
> - must feature *2 carriageways with each 2 lanes*
> - must be *grade-separated*
> - should be *access-controlled*
> It doesn't matter if the future road will feature hard shoulders.
> A median is not mandatory but there must be a fixed barrier between the carriageways, for instance guard railing.
> If a 2nd carriageway is planned but not yet u/c, the project is added if the other pre-conditions - except barrier - are already fulfilled.
> Projects which were under construction but are suspended now, are added too, if the completion is still planned by the countries demand plan.
> In addition, roads will be added which will be rededicated to motorway or expressway status of the respective country.
> Widening projects are not included.
> The opening date does not refer to the completion of the works but to the official opening of the road.


Which requirement is not yet fulfilled and will be managed by the current modernization? Widening projects, e.g. 2x2 to 2x3, are not included in the list at all.


----------



## ReginaMills

Here's a map showing the proposed routes between Pakistan and Tajikistan: 


Brown shows the route from Chitral to Ishakashim to Dushanbe. This would probably be the best since it passes through a relatively stable part of Afghanistan and only for a short period of time, however, it would require a tunnel into Afghanistan from Pakistan. Also, it still would involve Afghanistan, which means they can delay construction or try to tie it to a transit agreement for Afghan trucks to reach India. So why involve them?

Purple line is the longest, but most likely to be completed. It connects Khunjerab with Kalasu (in China, on border with Tajikistan) and into Murghob city in Tajikstan. It follows the Pamir Highway which is already used by Chinese trucks. The Chinese might be willing to fund this route, especially since it connects a neighboring country directly to China. And it doesn't pass through Afghanistan, which is obviously a bonus. So despite being the longest route, it is by far the best in my opinion. It is the most stable route that avoids Afghanistan altogether, and the Chinese might fund this. Plus, it would require that the Pamir Highway be refurbished. 

Maroon shows the Peshawar to Dushanbe route via Afghanistan. This be great to use, but Afghanistan is not stable enough to be a transit corridor, and honestly, we should completely avoid this route until the purple route is built. Once the Afghans see that we can simply bypass their country, they'd be less likely to play politics over the maroon route. 

So, I think we should build the purple route first, then maroon, and just skip the brown route altogether.


----------



## Ashtonian

ReginaMills said:


> Here's a map showing the proposed routes between Pakistan and Tajikistan:
> 
> 
> Brown shows the route from Chitral to Ishakashim to Dushanbe. This would probably be the best since it passes through a relatively stable part of Afghanistan and only for a short period of time, however, it would require a tunnel into Afghanistan from Pakistan. Also, it still would involve Afghanistan, which means they can delay construction or try to tie it to a transit agreement for Afghan trucks to reach India. So why involve them?
> 
> Purple line is the longest, but most likely to be completed. It connects Khunjerab with Kalasu (in China, on border with Tajikistan) and into Murghob city in Tajikstan. It follows the Pamir Highway which is already used by Chinese trucks. The Chinese might be willing to fund this route, especially since it connects a neighboring country directly to China. And it doesn't pass through Afghanistan, which is obviously a bonus. So despite being the longest route, it is by far the best in my opinion. It is the most stable route that avoids Afghanistan altogether, and the Chinese might fund this. Plus, it would require that the Pamir Highway be refurbished.
> 
> Maroon shows the Peshawar to Dushanbe route via Afghanistan. This be great to use, but Afghanistan is not stable enough to be a transit corridor, and honestly, we should completely avoid this route until the purple route is built. Once the Afghans see that we can simply bypass their country, they'd be less likely to play politics over the maroon route.
> 
> So, I think we should build the purple route first, then maroon, and just skip the brown route altogether.


Thanks Regina for your very informative post.


----------



## Intoxication

^^ Whats this regarding?


----------



## Ashtonian

Intoxication said:


> ^^ Whats this regarding?


A road between Pakistan and Tajikistan.


----------



## Intoxication

Ashtonian said:


> A road between Pakistan and Tajikistan.


But why? Is it a government plan??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes: http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...road-projects-connecting-pakistan-tajikistan/


----------



## Intoxication

^^ Good!! Then by-passing Afghanistan is a must!!


----------



## ReginaMills

*PM to inaugurate Faisalabad-Multan Motorway tomorrow*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif is going to inaugurate the second section of M-4 Faisalabad-Multan Motorway from Gojra to Shorkot tomorrow.

This section of M-4 is another milestone in upgrading and decongesting country's overburdened transport infrastructure.

Besides, it will boost trade and travel while reducing cost and time from textile producing hub Faisalabad in central Punjab to Multan which is a major trade centre in Southern Punjab.

M-4 will open up new opportunities for the residents of Faisalabad, Jhang, Toba Tek Singh and Shorkot by providing faster access to bigger markets.

M-4 Section-1 (Faisalabad-Gojra) 58 KMs has already been completed with assistance of ADB and open to traffic since March 2015. Construction of Section-2 (Gojra-Shorkot) 62 KMs will be started now.

Also read: PM Nawaz inaugurates Karachi-Hyderabad motorway

The M4 will upgrade the country’s vital north-south road network for promotion of economic growth, job creation and regional connectivity.

It will extend the already completed M-1, M-2 and M-3 motorways southwards and shorten the distance between Multan and twin cities of Islamabad-Rawalpindi in the north

The M-4 is also a step towards in positioning Pakistan to act as a transit artery for goods moving between the port city of Karachi/Gwadar in the south to Torkham on the northern border with Afghanistan via the country’s major business and population centers.

It will eventually link ports with the land-locked regions of Central Asia.


----------



## ReginaMills

*Ecnec approves 230kms Karachi-Lahore Motorway *

ISLAMABAD - The Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) on Saturday approved the Karachi-Lahore Motorway (230 KMs length) and construction of roads and acquisition of land linking the New Islamabad International Airport.

*The ECNEC, which met under the chair of Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, has considered and approved construction of Abdul Hakeem - Lahore section of the Karachi-Lahore Motorway (230 KMs length). The project would cost Rs. 150,665.025 million and would cover cities/towns of Abdul Hakeem, Pir Mahal, Samundri, Gojra, Tandilianwala, Jaranwala, Bucheki, Nankana Sahib, Sheikhupura and Lahore.

The project aims at construction of 230 KM long 6 lane access controlled section of Karachi-Lahore motorway from Abdul Hakeem to Lahore) including necessary road side facilities.
*
*The total cost of Karachi-Lahore Motorway is about Rs700 billion. The National Highway Authority (NHA) has planned to build and complete the Karachi-to-Lahore motorway in three-and-a-half years.
*
llion.


After detailed discussion, ECNEC also approved Sindh Roads Improvement project at a cost of Rs. 22,750 million. The project envisages reconditioning / reconstruction, improvement, widening and strengthening of varying lengths of 329 KM existing roads in Kashmore, Kandhkot, Larkana, Sanghar, Tando Adam, Mirpur Khas, Tando Mohammad Khan and Badin areas. These roads have been damaged by floods and heavy rain fall and need urgent revamping.


----------



## ReginaMills

*Canal Expressway from Gatwala Bridge to Sahianwala Interchange Faisalabad	* 
NESPAK has been awarded design and construction supervision of Canal Expressway from Gatwala Bridge to Sahianwala (M-3) Interchange Faisalabad by City District Government, Faisalabad. The length of the expressway is 24.5km which is a 3+3 lane dual carriageway. It will provide an alternate route for access to the Motorway through Sahianwala Interchange.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently, 'inaugurate' means the start of construction in this sense. The Khanewal - Multan section is supposed to open to traffic this month as well, maybe also tomorrow?


----------



## Sherjee278

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently, 'inaugurate' means the start of construction in this sense. The Khanewal - Multan section is supposed to open to traffic this month as well, maybe also tomorrow?


Yes, PM just inaugurated start of work on 2nd section (Gojra-Shorkot-62Km) of M-4. 

While Multan-Khanewal section is completed and is ready for opening in next two weeks. So M-4 current status is as as follow:

1. Section 1 Fasialabad-Gojra-58km operational.
2. Section 2 Gojra-Shorkot-62km Work started today.
3. Section 3 Shorkot-Khanewal-~60km (I am not sure but it looks like this section will be merged with Lahore- Abdul hakeem section (Approved and land accquired, work to start in 1 month) of KLM).
4. Section 4 Khanewal-Multan-58km+extension Completed, to be opened in few days. 

Hope it clears everything about M-4.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Khanewal - Multan section of M4 is reported to open to traffic on 21 November.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2015/11/20/business/m-4-extension-project-to-be-inaugurated-today/


----------



## MichiH

Sherjee278 said:


> 4. Section 4 Khanewal-Multan-58km+extension Completed, to be opened in few days.
> 
> Hope it clears everything about M-4.


It's almost clear... 



ChrisZwolle said:


> *21 November 2015*
> 
> The 57 kilometer segment of M4 between Khanewal and Multan in Pakistan opened to traffic today. The cost was 13 billion rupees (€ 116 million).
> 
> http://www.radio.gov.pk/newsdetail/71752/2
> 
> http://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/paki...rs-13-billion-multan-khanewal-motorway-today/





fpga123 said:


> *M4*: Khanewal – Multan 54km (August 2009 to 23 November 2015) - map
> *M4*: Gojra – Shorkot 62km (16 November 2015 to November 2019)


I guess Khanewal - Multan was officially inaugurated on 21st November but opened for traffic on 23rd November!? :?

What's the exact section length (i/c to i/c) 54, 57 or 58km?


----------



## MichiH

ReginaMills said:


> *Canal Expressway from Gatwala Bridge to Sahianwala Interchange Faisalabad *
> NESPAK has been awarded design and construction supervision of Canal Expressway from Gatwala Bridge to Sahianwala (M-3) Interchange Faisalabad by City District Government, Faisalabad. The length of the expressway is 24.5km which is a 3+3 lane dual carriageway. It will provide an alternate route for access to the Motorway through Sahianwala Interchange.


You wrote "expressway" and "dual carriageway". Is the road planned to have grade-separated interchanges or at-grade crossroads? Is it planned to be access-controlled? Is there any estimated date for the beginning of construction works or any contract deadline for the road to be opened? Where is it located, here?


----------



## Sherjee278

MichiH said:


> It's almost clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Khanewal - Multan was officially inaugurated on 21st November but opened for traffic on 23rd November!? :?
> 
> What's the exact section length (i/c to i/c) 54, 57 or 58km?



The section length is 57km reported by many sources. And it was officially inaugurated on 21 november and is opened for traffic since than. Some minor finishing work is still going.


----------



## Sherjee278

MichiH said:


> You wrote "expressway" and "dual carriageway". Is the road planned to have grade-separated interchanges or at-grade crossroads? Is it planned to be access-controlled? Is there any estimated date for the beginning of construction works or any contract deadline for the road to be opened? Where is it located, here?


This road is just 3x2 dual carriageway, Grade separated but not access controlled. So it can't be added to list.


@MichiH

Remove E-2 (both sections) from list as thay are not access controlled and they have U-turns also. Instead add Lahore Ring Road in the list. I will provide more data about LRR in a few days. It is 3x2 expressway, grade separated and access controlled.

And E-35 (Both Sections) opening date is last quarter of 2017. Add this date too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why are there so many national highways in the Larkana area? Apart from N-55, there is also N-105, N-155, N-255, N-455 & N-655. Meanwhile larger cities like Rawalpindi and Lahore have only one national highway (N-5). 

Nearly all 3-digit national highways are designated near Larkana.


----------



## Usman ali

*Karakoram highway reconstruction*

From MP


OmI92 said:


> Credits: Rao Mubasher‎


*Near Rakaposhi..*


Usman ali said:


> Rakaposhi (7788m), Nagar GB (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


*Near Pasu Glacier..*


Usman ali said:


> *Pasu Glacier Along Karakoram Highway*
> Pasu Glacier Gilgit Pakistan by saleem shahid, on Flickr


*Attabad lake tunnel*


smfarazm.. said:


>


*Near Hunza(GB)*


Usman ali said:


> Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali

*Islamabad expressway expansion*

From MP


syedshoaib said:


> Entering back into interchange from i-8 side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round-about in front of Federal board building (i-8/h-8 roundabout)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Round-about in front of Federal board building (i-8/h-8 roundabout)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on Round-about in front of Federal board building. The brdige over the highway to Garden avenue is also visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old i-8/h-8 service road... Tata congestion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exiting for highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final exit point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On highway between i-8 and zero point. 8 lane beauty.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Faisalabad Gattwalla - Sahianwalla M3 Interchange*

Chairman construction company ZKB Reliable + DCO Faisalabad and Chairman Niagra Textile Mills Faisalabad had made a visit to construction site :cheers:


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Faisalabad Canal Bank Road*

Final Carpeting of Canal Bank Road by Vogele Super 1900-3 Asphalt Paver :cheers2:


----------



## ReginaMills

Islamabad Expressway Expansion


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## Usman ali

Quoted from MP


ahsan95 said:


> Very nice aerial views of M4 Multan Khanewal Section, worth watching, quality seems impeccable
> 
> https://vimeo.com/156662384


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal Expressway*


----------



## ReginaMills

M4-Extension Khanewal-Multan.(Took some screenshots of video above)


















Emergency Helipad.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Faisalabad Gattwalla - Sahianwalla M3 Interchange*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Dualization of Faisalabad-Chiniot Road*

*Project Features:*

21 Km

Right of way: 38.6 m (126.6ft)
Proposed design: 2-lanes Dual Carriageway
Rehabilitation of existing bridges: 04
Toll plazas: 01
New bridges : 04
New culverts: 35
Average traffic count: 10,753
*Location* :

Districts Faisalabad & Chiniot
Implementation Agency:

Communication & Works Department
*Current Status:*

EOI will be floated by end of March 2016

http://ppp.punjab.gov.pk/faisalabad_chiniot




*Dualization of Sheikhupura-Gujranwala Road*

*Project Features*:

43 Km

Right of way: 126’ rural areas and 124’ in urban areas
Proposed design: 2-lanes Dual Carraigeway
Rehabilitation of existing bridges: 08
Toll plazas: 02
New bridges : 08
New culverts: 73
Average traffic count: 15,755 VPD
*Location* :

Districts Sheikhupura and Gujranwala
*Implementation Agency*:

Communication & Works Department
*Current Status:*

EOI will be floated by end of March 2016

http://ppp.punjab.gov.pk/sheikhupura_gujranwala


*Dualization of Hyderabad-Badian Road*


----------



## ReginaMills

*Karachi - Hyderabad Motorway (M-9) | Under Construction*

Project Summary



















Latest development near Noriabad


----------



## ReginaMills

*Construction of G.T.Road Expressway from Shahdara to Kala Shah Kaku, Lahore*


*Project Features*

Length: 5.8 Km(Phase-i)

4.9 Km (Elevated

0.9 Km at grade

Proposed Design : 3-Lanes Dual Carriageway Flyover with 2 lane MBS elevated corridor, length of 5.8 Km

Location: Lahore

ROW: 220’

Service Road & Parking: 11.10 meter on either side

Average Traffic Count: 33,336 VPD

Street Lights: LED Lights

*Type of Proposal*: A solicited proposal on BOT basis, submitted by LDA

*Executing Agency*: Lahore Development Authority

*Implementation Period*: 2 years

*Current Status* Bid evaluation results shared in 23rd PPP Steering Committee meeting. Accordingly, LDA will engage a consultant for third party validation of project estimates

http://ppp.punjab.gov.pk/gtroad_expressway






KLM has been put into top gear for completion before 2018 elections.


1. Karachi-Hyderabad Motorway is already under-construction with expected opening in 2nd quarter of 2017.

2. Lahore-Abdul Hakeem is also under-construction now with expected opening in mid of 2018.

3. Multan-Sukkur section is being awarded to a chinese firm (Because it is funded by EXIM bank). Ecnec approved this project last week and contract has been signed with chinese firm. Land acquisition notice has been issued by NHA and funds have been released. Expected opening in 2018.

Public Notice

*Multan-Sukkur Section Update*

Firm Name: M/s China State Construction Engineering Corporation Ltd.

Rationalized Bid Price: Rs.294,352,000,000

CSCEC Website English


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lots of dualization projects going on.

It's surprising that a country with nearly 200 million people has only about a dozen notable national highways.


----------



## ReginaMills

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lots of dualization projects going on.
> 
> It's surprising that a country with nearly 200 million people has only about a dozen notable national highways.


No, actually the country has more than 8 motorways, about 25 highways and about 20 expressways

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Highways_of_Pakistan

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorways_of_Pakistan


----------



## ReginaMills

*M-2*




































*N-25 Connecting Baluchistan and Sindh*











*Karakoram Highway*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ReginaMills said:


> No, actually the country has more than 8 motorways, about 25 highways and about 20 expressways
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Highways_of_Pakistan
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorways_of_Pakistan


Yes, but that's a very small amount for the geographic size and population of Pakistan. For example the national highways have about 25 routes, but most 3-digit routes are somewhat minor, leaving only a dozen major routes to cross the country.

Compare this to for example Japan, which has hundreds of national highways, or a smaller country like New Zealand which has nearly 100 national highways.


----------



## ReginaMills

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes, but that's a very small amount for the geographic size and population of Pakistan. For example the national highways have about 25 routes, but most 3-digit routes are somewhat minor, leaving only a dozen major routes to cross the country.
> 
> Compare this to for example Japan, which has hundreds of national highways, or a smaller country like New Zealand which has nearly 100 national highways.


But overall the road infrastructure is good, better than other South Asian countries, even better than India.


----------



## Intoxication

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes, but that's a very small amount for the geographic size and population of Pakistan. For example the national highways have about 25 routes, but most 3-digit routes are somewhat minor, leaving only a dozen major routes to cross the country.
> 
> Compare this to for example Japan, which has hundreds of national highways, or a smaller country like New Zealand which has nearly 100 national highways.


But you are comparing Developed countries with a developing country. Japan at one time had the 2nd largest GDP in the world after America and was set to rival it for the number 1 spot and New Zealand has a way higher GDP Per Capita than Pakistan too.

If you wanna compare Pakistan to other countries, than compare it to similar countries with similar levels of income in the region. Then you'll get a better picture of the situation.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M9 Nooriabad Section*

Work in Progress FWO


----------



## ReginaMills

*Here is the Megaproject update*


*Karachi-Peshawar Motorway (Lahore- Abdul Hakeem Section *



























Planned Interchanges on Lahore - Abdul Hakeem section of PKM/KLM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
M2- PKM/KLM interchange near Ravi tool palaza Lahore










Jarawala Road Interchange near Sharaqpur








Nankana Sahib Interchange








Jaranawala Interchange








Samundri Interchange








Rajana Interchange








Pir Mahal Interchange








PKM/KLM - M4 Interchange near Darkhana/Abdul Hakeem


----------



## Shenkey

Impressive

Are there any AADT numbers?


----------



## Sherjee278

*More..*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway*

(Caterpillar & Komatsu Grader on 14 August 2016)





































(Dynapac Vibratory Compactor in action)


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway*

Recent Updatation


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Groundbreaking Lahore Sialkot Motorway*

As posted on Pakistan Daily Newspaper August 22, 2016

Groundbreaking of Lahore-Sialkot Motorway to be performed on Monday

ISLAMABAD (Web Desk) – Prime Minister Muhammad Nawaz Sharif will perform groundbreaking of Lahore-Sialkot Motorway on Monday.

The 89-kilometer long motorway will be dispatched in two years at a price of over 43 billion rupees.

The Motorway will begin from the Lahore Bypass Interchange and end at approximately fifteen kilometers in the west of Sialkot, and it will be linked with M-2 near Kala Shah Kaku.

The international standard project will be implemented under public-private partnership.

The National Highway Authority will construct the Motorway with the cooperation of the Frontier Works Organization.


(Another web updation)

Lahore-Sialkot Motorway, Sahowala Sambrial August 22, 2016

Historical Inauguration of Lahore to Sialkot Motorway By hand of Nawaz Sharif on 22-08-2016

Nawaz Sharif Jalsa e Aam (Public Meeting) at Sahowala Near Sialkot and Sambrial

Sialkot Sambrial Sahowala (Monday, 22nd August 2016) – Today is historical day for the peoples of Sialkot and its adjoining areas. 

Prime Minister of Pakistan Mian Muhammad Nawaz Sharif will inaugurate development work on Sialkot-Lahore Motorway. 

This is mega project for the redidents of Gujranwala Division espacially District Sialkot (Daska, Sambrial), District Gujrat, and District Gujranwala (Wazirabad). They will be connected with Lahore-Islamabad Motorway and with all over Pakistan using fast lane of transport.

Length of Lahore-Sialkot Motorway

Lahore Sialkot Motorway will be 6 lane wide and it will be 89 Kilometers long.

Nawaz Sharif Will Address Jalsa at Sahowala near Sambrial & Sialkot

An huge Public rally (Jalsa) is being organized at this occasion. Sahowala is the Jalsa Gah. PM Nawaz Sharif and Kh. Muhammas Asif Federal Minister for Defense and WAPDA will address to the people of Sialkot. Almost 30000 chairs has been laid in pandaal.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Karachi Lahore Motorway M5 KLM*

(Karachi–Lahore Motorway)

Route information
Maintained by NHA
Length:	1,152 km (716 mi)
Existed:	December 2017 (expected) – present
Major junctions

South end:	Karachi
(Major Cities)

Hyderabad
Nawabshah
Sukkur
Multan
Khanewal

North end:	Lahore
(Major Cities)

Hyderabad
Tando Adam
Nawabshah
Khairpur
Sukkur
Rahim Yar Khan
Multan
Khanewal
Abdul Hakeem
Pirmahal
Kamalia
Samundri
Nankana Sahib
Highway system
National Highways of Pakistan

Motorways of Pakistan
The Karachi–Lahore Motorway (KLM) is a 1,152 km long under construction six-lane, high-speed, limited-access motorway that will connect Karachi and Lahore, and by extension Islamabad and Peshawar. The highway will pass also connect major cities including Hyderabad Faisalabad and Multan.

It was devised in the early 1990s as a combination of the M5 Motorway, and M9 Motorway. It is now considered a major component of the China Pakistan Economic Corridor, and will cost approximately $6.6 billion, with the bulk of financing to be distributed by various Chinese state-owned banks.

KLM is divided into four sections including the 136-km Karachi-Hyderabad section, 296-km Hyderabad-Sukkur section, 387-km Sukkur-Multan section and 333-km Multan-Lahore section.

Alhamdulillah Work in progress....

https://youtu.be/sgyA9-AgbLY


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra (Hazara Motorway)*

Work in progress (Asphalt Started)


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway (Hazara Motorway)*

^^

(Fresh Updates)

The Asphalt Paver machine is new by German brand VOGELE Wirtgen Group and on the other hand fleet of Pneumatic & Tandem Rollers by Atlas Copco.:cheers:


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hazara Motorway*

^^

Hot Asphalt is being Paving & Carpeting smoothly by Ghulam Rasool & Company


----------



## ReginaMills

*PM starts work on Lahore-Sialkot motorway just hours after approval*










ISLAMABAD .: Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on Monday performed the ground-breaking of ‘financially unviable’ Lahore-Sialkot motorway project at a cost of Rs45.4 billion, just a couple of hours after the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) approved it.

Headed by Finance Minister Ishaq Dar, Ecnec – the highest project approval authority – approved the scheme including a subsidy of Rs18 billion to make the project ‘financially viable’, said officials of the Ministry of Finance.

Govt clears Lahore-Sialkot motorway link worth Rs52.7b

In total, Ecnec approved seven projects costing Rs201.2 billion.

Of the Rs45.4 billion estimated cost, the motorway will cost Rs43.8 billion and the remaining is for administrative expenses of the National Highway Authority (NHA).

Showing an unusual urgency, just hours after Ecnec’s approval, the premier performed the ground-breaking in Sialkot, which is the constituency of Water and Power Minister Khawaja Asif.

The government did not even wait for the approval of Ecnec minutes and went ahead with the project.

The Lahore-Sialkot project will be operated on build-operate-transfer (BOT) basis, according to a hand-out issued by the finance ministry after the Ecnec meeting. Usually, in the BOT model, the contractor builds the project from its own resources, recovers the cost and makes profit by operating the project for a certain period.



CREATIVE COMMONS

However, out of Rs43.8 billion, the federal government will give a total assistance of Rs23 billion to the contractor – the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO).

An amount of Rs18 billion will be given in the Viability Gap Funding (VGF) by the Ministry of Planning and Development by slashing funds for other projects while Rs5 billion will be provided by the Ministry of Finance as loan to the NHA. The NHA will further lend the amount to the FWO.

The Ministry of Planning had termed the project financially unviable, which the NHA also confirmed.

“There are hardly 15% of projects that are awarded on BOT basis but are completed without government’s financial assistance,” said NHA spokesman Kashif Zaman.

Vital connection: PM to break ground for Sialkot Motorway on 22nd

He said despite the Rs23 billion government assistance for making the project financially viable, it would still be treated as built on the BOT model.

The government would not claim any share in revenues generated by charging a tax from commuters despite providing the subsidy.

The finance ministry said the project would be completed in 27 months and envisages the construction of 89km, four-lane access controlled motorway.

Other projects

Ecnec approved the Balochistan Integrated Water Resource Management and Development Project at a revised cost of Rs22.2 billion.

The project will cover almost one-fourth of the Balochistan area and will provide benefits of clean drinking water, reduced risk of floods, less erosion, more fuel wood, more fodder for livestock and saving endangered forests.

Ecnec also approved the Lowari Road Tunnel and Access Road Project at a revised cost of Rs26.9 billion. The project is expected to be completed by October 2017.

The revision of cost is the result of increase in the scope of work which includes increase in the width of the tunnel from 6 metres to 7.5 metres with clear height of 5 metres.

Equally important and related to the Lowari Tunnel project, the improvement and widening of N-45 project also got Ecnec’s approval at a revised cost of Rs17.4 billion. The project is located at Chakdara, Timergara, Akhagram, Dir Kalkatak, Chitral.

Ecnec also revised upwards the cost of Burhan-Havelian Expressway (E-35) to Rs34.2 billion.

The cost of the project is revised due to addition of the third lane on either side of the already on-going project. It is part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and funded by the Asian Development Bank.

Ecnec approved installation of the Ship Lift and Transfer System at the Karachi Shipyard at a revised cost of Rs9.6 billion.

The facility will cater to the commercial vessels up to 7,781 dead weight tons net lifting capacity along with establishment of 13 fully equipped repair stations. The project will be completed by September 2017 as it is already in progress.

Ecnec also approved the procurement of 75 diesel electric locomotives at a cost of 45.5 billion including a foreign loan of Rs31.7 billion. These will be completely built units (CBU) used for freight/ passenger operations.

Published in The Express Tribune, August 23rd, 2016.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1167946/lahore-sialkot-pm-starts-work-motorway-just-hours-approval/


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Faisalabad Multan Motorway*

Update of (Gojra - Shorkot section)


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M9 Karachi Hyderabad Motorway*

New Updates


----------



## ReginaMills

*Jhall Chowk Interchange, Faisalabad* Completed

Credits: RB Photography












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## ReginaMills

*Faisalabad - Multan Motorway (M-4)*

Some random photos. At Gojra Interchange.


----------



## ReginaMills

*Lahore - Sialkot Motorway*

Start Sambrial Interchange
Daska Interchange
Pasrur Interchange
Gujranwala Interchange
Norwal Interchange
Muridke Interchange


6 interchange
1 service area
2 rest areas


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hazara Motorway Expressway E35*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway*

^^

Asphalt & Batching Plant (concrete work in progress)


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Karachi Hyderabad M9*

Chairman NHA made a visit to job site to address along management of FWO and made recommendations to get rid of accidents while on going construction and traffic flow management especially for diversions.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Attabad Lake Tunnel*

Newly constructed link road including bridge on Attabad Lake syncing the tunnel. It was designed by China and the best solution on land slide effected area.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Gojra - Skorkot Motorway update*

Under construction


----------



## Anchan

wORK IN PROGRESS ON CPEC IT WILL BRING NEW DEVELOPMENT IN HIGHWAYS AND MOTORWAYS FROM GWADER TO GILGIT


----------



## Anchan

Sharing some photos of karakoram Highway


----------



## Anchan

Pakistan a God gifted country


----------



## Anchan

Recently renovated Karakoram Highway Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan 








Image Source: http://www.skardu.pk/karakoram-highway-road-trip-cross-country-adventure-in-gilgit-baltistan/


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Quetta - Gawadar*

Newly constructed road by CPEC


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway*

Havelian - Abbotabad work started...




























Demolished area...





































Under construction bridge over railway line...


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway*

State of the art Abbotabad Tunnel is under construction on good pace of work. It is based on 3 lanes each side to accommodate two way traffic and bypass main city urban area.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M9 Karachi Hyderabad Motorway*

M9 left side shoulder is being constructed parallel to third lane assigned for heavy vehicles / HTV. Pace of work is managed by recommend aggregate spreader as seen in below pictures along compaction by 10 tons soil tandem roller.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*

Work in progress at a very good pace. It has numerous interchanges on Punjab well known locations as follows:-

M2 between Ravi tool plaza & Faizpur Interchange

Sharaqpur Interchange

Nankanah Interchange

Jaranwalla Interchange

Samundri Interchange

Rajana Interchange

Peermehal Interchange

Abdul Hakim Interchange

From last one interchange we can join Khanewal Multan motorway or can also join GT road via Kabeerwalla


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hakla - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*










:cheers:


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway*

Abbottabad Tunnel


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*

M2 interchange update


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*

Fresh Update.......


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Multan - Sukkhur Motorway M5*

Fresh Update


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway E35*

Fresh update, now getting shape...

Burhan - Jarikhas














































Asphalt paving is started...


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M9 Karachi Hyderabad Motorway*

Safety measures


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Upper Dir - Chitral*

Newly paved road



















Under construction


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Peshawar Industrial Area*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Burhan - DI Khan Motorway*

This is a CPEC western route and will go thru some back ground areas of District Chakwal Punjab. I would like to share the route map and pictures:

Punjab back ground areas as:

# Fatah Jang (surrounded Islamabad new airport)

# Khunda kot

# Fateh khan

# Pindi Ghaip & Tarap area (District Chakwal)

# Jand Makhad area (border area of Punjab & KPK)

# Talagang (24 km away M2 Balkassar Interchange)

# Esaa Khel & Mianwali (KPK)

Work in progress at Pindi Ghaib near Basaal (Chakwal area)


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Lahore Sialkot motorway M11*

FWO is being activated to acquire the 5090 kanal land based on 18 villages of Tehsil Daska. An estimated amount of PKR 1.8 billion will require to get that land possession resulting construction of 19 km road out of 88 km track of M11.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M9 Karachi Hyderabad Motorway*

Work in progress as Sany Chinese concrete pump is in action to set the interchange deck.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*KLM (Lahore - Abdul Hakeem section) M3*

Work in progress near about Samundri










Pretty nice soil compaction....


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hazara Motorway Expressway E35*

Work in progress, November 2016 updates

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4ijCeyyDfQs

https://youtu.be/onUuKDhFOeU


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway E35*

Work in progress at good pace


----------



## niskogradnja

Zeeshan Ahmad 37 said:


> Work in progress as Sany Chinese concrete pump is in action to set the interchange deck.


The workers would work much better if they weren't wearing skirts.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hazara Motorway Expressway E35*

Work in progress at Kot Najibullah surrounded Hattar Industrial area...

Paver is ready for crush paving....



















CAT 140G motor grader is on grading sub-grade...










Ready for asphalt pavement...


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Gawadar - Rotodero motorway M8*

Fresh Update


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M9 Karachi Hyderabad Motorway*

Almost 75 out of 130 km have been paved smoothly on both way of M9 :cheers:
























































Work in progress at good pace on remaining site...


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hakla - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*

Fresh Update...


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Section M3*

Batching Plant is in action...



















Pile load test is being tested


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Section M3*

^^

Dynapac CA251 is in action










Komatsu GD605-A5 motor grader in action



















Compaction is in progress..


----------



## ahsan95

Pakistan Motorway M4 ( Multan Faisalabad was Inaugurated recently)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNFoi1OdhaY


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway E35*

# Mini dumper in action










# Transit mixture parallel to dump truck in parking




























# XCMG Chinese truck crane in action


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Gawadar - Quetta*


----------



## adbic

ahsan95 said:


> Pakistan Motorway M4 ( Multan Faisalabad was Inaugurated recently)


Nice way!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Unusual road system in Bahria, a new development outside of Karachi.


----------



## kostas97

ChrisZwolle said:


> Unusual road system in Bahria, a new development outside of Karachi.


What the heck is going on here??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

According to Google Earth height data, there is about 40 meters altitude difference between both segments.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway E35*

Work in progress at railway line crossing


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Lahore - Sialkot motorway M11*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*NHA N50 Zhob - Mughal Kot*

CPEC route work in progress


----------



## uzairparacha

Excellent pictures
Great work..


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

uzairparacha said:


> Excellent pictures
> Great work..


Dear Uzair,
Thanks a lot for your such a kind appreciation. I appreciate you at all.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Swat Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hakla - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hakla - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway E35*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hakla - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Swat Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*CPEC route Quetta - Zhob N50*

Mughalkot


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Gawadar - Rotodero motorway M8*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway E35*

A fleet of Vogele super 1900-3 asphalt paver + fleet of multiple model Dynapac tandem and pneumatic tyre rollers are being busy to lay down a final layer of asphalt to finish the expressway for pleasure drive :cheers:

















]


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M4 Gojra - Shorkot Update*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Multan - Sukkhur Motorway M5*

Work in progress as seen below since August 2017 to onwards ☺


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway E35*


----------



## Ashtonian

Large and long viaduct Zeeshan.


----------



## Sherjee278

*Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3)*

*21/09/2017*

Dhamkay area near Sharaqpur. Base Course laying underway by CR20G.










































































Credits: Muhammad Usman


----------



## Sherjee278

*Faisalabad - Multan Motorway (M-4)*

*17/09/2017*

*Asphalt work started on Gojra - Shorkot section.*





























Credits: Ijaz Ahmad


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Swat Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*

Land surveyor in action 















































ZKB asphalt plant in progress


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M5 Multan - Sukkhur Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra Expressway E35*









































































Credit: Sherjee278


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*


































































































































Courtesy: Sherjee278


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Swat Motorway*

Work in progress



























































































Outside tunnel scope of work































Courtesy: Sherjee278


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M3 Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway*















































































































Courtesy: Sherjee278


----------



## Sherjee278

*Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3)*

*Updates 2/10/2017.*

Asphalt 2nd layer underway at KM 964+370 near Abdul Hakim.


















































































Credits: Ch Zunair


----------



## Sherjee278

*Swat Motorway*

*Updates 3/10/2017.*

*Chakdara Site.*














































*Zalamkot Tunnels*


----------



## Sherjee278

*Hassanabdal-Mansehra 180Km (E-35, Hazara Motorway)*

*Near Burhan*




























*Mansehra Tunnel*










*Thakot Tunnel*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*NHA funds released*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*M5 Multan - Sukkhur Motorway*


----------



## Ashtonian

Zeeshan Ahmad 37 said:


>


This impressed me the most. It looks like the road is going to infinity.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*SWAT motorway*

Work in progress


----------



## Tom 958

What is this?


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Lahore Abdul Hakeem M3*








































































































































Courtesy: Sherjee278 & Shafeeque043


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Lahore Sialkot motorway M11*






































































































Courtesy: Sherjee278 & Pakistan1


----------



## Intoxication

Oh nice!! Looks very nice!! Can't wait for it to be completed!! Any idea when the completion date is?


----------



## Sherjee278

Intoxication said:


> Oh nice!! Looks very nice!! Can't wait for it to be completed!! Any idea when the completion date is?


The tentative/ Soft opening date is 15 December. They plan to open 47km section from Burhan to Shahmaqsood Interchange.


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra E35 Expressway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Lahore Sialkot motorway M11*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Lahore Abdul Hakeem M3*


----------



## Sherjee278

*Motorway M-4*

*Faisalabad Gojra Section. Already operational*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Multan Sukkhar motorway M5*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra E35 Expressway*

Shimla Abbottabad


----------



## Usman ali

*Hassanabdal-Mansehra E-35 update*



Sherjee278 said:


> Credits: GRC


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hakla DI Khan Motorway M14*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*SWAT motorway*

Work in progress updates since November to up


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hakla DI Khan Motorway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra E35 Expressway*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra E35 Expressway*

More updates ^^ 

Courtesy: Sherjee278


----------



## Usman ali

* Update on E-35, Hazara Expressway construction*



Sherjee278 said:


> *12/12/2017.*
> 
> *Package 1 Near Burhan*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Package 3 Shah Maqsood Interchange.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After Shah Maqsood Interchange in Haripur.*


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*SWAT motorway*


----------



## Ashtonian

Hi Zeeshan, great photos as always. The tunnel photos are really interesting. What is the length of the tunnels?

Regards


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

Ashtonian said:


> Hi Zeeshan, great photos as always. The tunnel photos are really interesting. What is the length of the tunnels?
> 
> Regards


Dear Ashtonian!

Thanks for your kind reply I appreciate you at all. Well the lenght of under construction Shimla mountain tunnel is about 1.7 km. However I would like to update the entire route adjoining all locations and landscape as follows;

E35 expressway (Pakistan)

The E35 Expressway or Hazara Expressway (Hindko/Urdu: ہزارہ بزرگراه‎‎, Pashto: د هزاره بزرگراه‎) is an under-construction 180 kilometer long controlled access expressway linking Islamabad - Peshawar Motorway M1 in Punjab province with the cities of following cities; 
Haripur
Havelian 
Abbottabad 
Mansehra 
Shinkiari
Battagram, and Thakot in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province. 

The project is divided into 7 packages the first three packages from Burhan Interchange to Havalian interchange comprising 60 km is expected to be completed towards the end of 2017. 

While 2 packages from Havalian to Abbotabad, Abbotabad to Manshera, will be completed in April 2018, and remaining 2 sections, Manshera to Battagram and Battagram to Thakot comprising is expected to be completed towards the end of 2019 due to high mountains and difficult terrain in the way. 

After completion of whole 180km motorway from M1 to Thakot the travel time from Islamabad to Manshera will reduce to 2 hours from 5 hours of now, and from Islamabad to Thakot to 3 hours and 30 minutes from 6 hours and 40 minutes of now.


By National Highway authority length:180 km and Major junctions;

North end: Thakot 
South end: Hasan Abdal 

Location Major cities: 
Battagram
Mansehra
Abbottabad
Haripur 


The 180 km long, 6 lane expressway, will begin its route at its southern most portion - the Burhan Interchange which will be located to the west of Hasan Abdal near the village of Koliya on the banks of the Haro River in northern Punjab province on M1 Motorway. 

The route tracks northeast, and crosses the Haro River. The Jharikass Interchange will be located immediately east of the river, where the expressway will intersect with the N-35 National Highway at Tareen Abad bus stop, further eastwards is Hattar Industrial Area and on West is the Village Char. 

The expressway will continue eastwards, where it will connect to Haripur Road via the Hattar Interchange near the town of Kot Najibullah. From there it will continue towards east to N-125 National Highway, which it will connect via the Chechiyan Interchange, 6 miles south of Haripur - thus serving as a bypass and alternative route to the N-35 National Highwaywhich courses directly through the city of Haripur. 

The expressway will further continue eastwards for 2 miles before turning northeast towards the town of Shah Maqsood, where the Shah Maqsood Interchange will connect the expressway, for a second time, with the N-35 National Highway. 

From there the highway will run roughly parallel to the N-35 National Highway as it travels northeast towards the city of Havelian. At the confluence of the Dor River and the Salhad Nalah, the Havelian Interchange will connect the expressway with the N-35 National Highway for direct access to the heart of Havelian. 

After it travel to Abbotabad where there will be a tunnel of 1.7 km at Shimla mountain and then runs to Manshera, after crossing that to Battagram and ends at Thakot.

Hope you may plan your pleasure drive in near future especially on ready to go 50 km Expressway from Hakla interchange in near future


----------



## Zeeshan Ahmad 37

*Hassanabdal - Mansehra E35 Expressway*

After completion 1st package near about inaugural


----------



## uzairparacha

Zeeshan Ahmad 37 said:


> Dear Ashtonian!
> 
> Thanks for your kind reply I appreciate you at all. Well the lenght of under construction Shimla mountain tunnel is about 1.7 km. However I would like to update the entire route adjoining all locations and landscape as follows;
> 
> E35 expressway (Pakistan)
> 
> The E35 Expressway or Hazara Expressway (Hindko/Urdu: ہزارہ بزرگراه‎‎, Pashto: د هزاره بزرگراه‎) is an under-construction 180 kilometer long controlled access expressway linking Islamabad - Peshawar Motorway M1 in Punjab province with the cities of following cities;
> Haripur
> Havelian
> Abbottabad
> Mansehra
> Shinkiari
> Battagram, and Thakot in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.
> 
> The project is divided into 7 packages the first three packages from Burhan Interchange to Havalian interchange comprising 60 km is expected to be completed towards the end of 2017.
> 
> While 2 packages from Havalian to Abbotabad, Abbotabad to Manshera, will be completed in April 2018, and remaining 2 sections, Manshera to Battagram and Battagram to Thakot comprising is expected to be completed towards the end of 2019 due to high mountains and difficult terrain in the way.
> 
> After completion of whole 180km motorway from M1 to Thakot the travel time from Islamabad to Manshera will reduce to 2 hours from 5 hours of now, and from Islamabad to Thakot to 3 hours and 30 minutes from 6 hours and 40 minutes of now.
> 
> 
> By National Highway authority length:180 km and Major junctions;
> 
> North end: Thakot
> South end: Hasan Abdal
> 
> Location Major cities:
> Battagram
> Mansehra
> Abbottabad
> Haripur
> 
> 
> The 180 km long, 6 lane expressway, will begin its route at its southern most portion - the Burhan Interchange which will be located to the west of Hasan Abdal near the village of Koliya on the banks of the Haro River in northern Punjab province on M1 Motorway.
> 
> The route tracks northeast, and crosses the Haro River. The Jharikass Interchange will be located immediately east of the river, where the expressway will intersect with the N-35 National Highway at Tareen Abad bus stop, further eastwards is Hattar Industrial Area and on West is the Village Char.
> 
> The expressway will continue eastwards, where it will connect to Haripur Road via the Hattar Interchange near the town of Kot Najibullah. From there it will continue towards east to N-125 National Highway, which it will connect via the Chechiyan Interchange, 6 miles south of Haripur - thus serving as a bypass and alternative route to the N-35 National Highwaywhich courses directly through the city of Haripur.
> 
> The expressway will further continue eastwards for 2 miles before turning northeast towards the town of Shah Maqsood, where the Shah Maqsood Interchange will connect the expressway, for a second time, with the N-35 National Highway.
> 
> From there the highway will run roughly parallel to the N-35 National Highway as it travels northeast towards the city of Havelian. At the confluence of the Dor River and the Salhad Nalah, the Havelian Interchange will connect the expressway with the N-35 National Highway for direct access to the heart of Havelian.
> 
> After it travel to Abbotabad where there will be a tunnel of 1.7 km at Shimla mountain and then runs to Manshera, after crossing that to Battagram and ends at Thakot.
> 
> Hope you may plan your pleasure drive in near future especially on ready to go 50 km Expressway from Hakla interchange in near future


Aoa
Great pictures and review.Can you pls update dik to zhob n50 route upgradation.Heard China has stop its funding for now?


----------



## Usman ali

Delete.


----------



## Sherjee278

*Lahore - Islamabad Motorway (M-2) (357km).*




























*Hazara Expressway (E-35) (57km)*


----------



## Sherjee278

*Pindi Bhattian - Multan Motorway (M-4) (294km)*










*M-2 & M-4 Junction at Pindi Bhattian*


----------



## Usman ali

*N-35/Karakoram Highway*


----------



## Usman ali

*Lowari Tunnel June 2018.*


----------



## Intoxication

Stunning pictures!! :applause: Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Usman ali

N-70, U/C section.



Sherjee278 said:


> *N-70 Rakhi Gaaj-Khar-Bewata Section.*
> 
> *The project aims to make the hilly portion of the road wide and safe for Quetta-bound cargo traffic with the installation of eight steel bridges.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Developing Pakistan FB.


----------



## Usman ali

*M-2(Lahore-Islamabad)*


----------



## Usman ali

*Update on Swat Motorway*



Sherjee278 said:


> *Updates 4/7/2018.*
> 
> *It is not yet open for traffic. Expected in August till Katlang.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Katlang Interchange.*


----------



## sponge_bob

Looks like the government is coming under severe pressure to burn the Chinese, Pakistan is to apply for its 14th IMF bailout in 40 years, shortly.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...r-pakistan-that-aids-china-idUSKBN1KK2G5?il=0

Dunno if the North - South motorway will get finished in the fallout, especially the 300km missing link north of Hyderabad, the M6.


----------



## Intoxication

Makran Coastal Highway

CC: Hanan Khaleeq


----------



## KB

*Murree Expressway (E-75).*


----------



## KB

*Hazara Motorway.*


----------



## KB

The Karakoram Highway








[/url]


----------



## KB

Karakoram Highway


----------



## General Maximus

KB said:


> Karakoram Highway


I can see why they call this "Highway". 

Very nice...


----------



## KB

^^ hahaha

Not all of it is like that though. Up north, the valley opens up and in autumn, it is indeed a beautiful sight.


Autumn on Karakoram Highway by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


Autumn road by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## KB

Beautiful Karakoram Highway


----------



## KB

Islamabad - Lahore Motorway


----------



## KB

KKH










Attabad tunnel, KKH


----------



## Usman ali

*Lahore-Islamabad Motorway M-2*

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (2) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (4) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (5) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (6) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (7) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (8) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (9) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (10) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (11) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (12) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (14) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (15) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (17) by usman19838, on Flickr

started raining fast here

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (19) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (21) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (22) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (23) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (24) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (27) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (28) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (29) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (31) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (33) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (34) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (37) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (38) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (39) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (40) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (41) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (48) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (49) by usman19838, on Flickr

Lahore-Islamabad Motorway (50) by usman19838, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali

*Lahore-Islamabad Motorway M-2*

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (2) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (3) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (4) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (5) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (6) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (7) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (8) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (9) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (10) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (11) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (12) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (13) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (15) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (16) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (17) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (18) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (19) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (20) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (21) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (22) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (23) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (24) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (25) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (26) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (27) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (28) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (29) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (30) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (31) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (32) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (33) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (35) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (37) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (38) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (39) by usman19838, on Flickr

Islamabad-Lahore Motorway (41) by usman19838, on Flickr


----------



## Usman ali

*Hyper-lapse of recently opened M-3 *


----------



## Usman ali

*E-35 Update*



chishty4 said:


> CPEC:180 Km Hazara Motorway last 3 bridges near completion.Motorway will be operational till Mansehra for traffic in Aug 2019. Photo Credit:Mazahar Khan


----------



## KB

N-70 Highway


----------



## KB




----------



## KB

Attabad tunnel, KKH


----------



## sponge_bob

Pakistan has seemingly finished off the M5 motorway (400km), a major part of the north south motorway. However the motorway remains unopened as there are no police or something like that. 

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/sukkur-multan-motorway-to-be-opened-after-mo-695657.html

Once it opens there will be a 300km missing link called the M6 between the north and the south from Sukkur to Hyderabad. 

The M5 (onceit opens) together with the motorways north of it from Peshawar to Islamabad to Faisalabad will form a 1000km long north south link in Pakistan. The 300km M6 'missing link' will have to wait for better times after the IMF finishes its work.


----------



## Sherjee278

sponge_bob said:


> Pakistan has seemingly finished off the M5 motorway (400km), a major part of the north south motorway. However the motorway remains unopened as there are no police or something like that.
> 
> https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/sukkur-multan-motorway-to-be-opened-after-mo-695657.html
> 
> Once it opens there will be a 300km missing link called the M6 between the north and the south from Sukkur to Hyderabad.
> 
> The M5 (onceit opens) together with the motorways north of it from Peshawar to Islamabad to Faisalabad will form a 1000km long north south link in Pakistan. The 300km M6 'missing link' will have to wait for better times after the IMF finishes its work.



M-6 was struck in political mess and has nothing to do with IMF. Current govt cancelled the process of awarding M-6 on BOT basis to CSCEC at the last stage when it came into power. The excuse given was higher price, so they ordered it to be redesigned and re tendered. All they got by that redesigning and re-tendering is waste of time. The new alignment is still same as old and price will be more due to rupee depreciation. Now the timeline of award of contract is December 2019. It will still be on BOT basis as per latest information but we might see a much inferior contractor (FWO).


----------



## sponge_bob

Sherjee278 said:


> . It will still be on BOT basis as per latest information but we might see a much inferior contractor (FWO).


I will believe it when I finally see it from space and we could be quite a while waiting for the M6 while the IMF is in town. They don't do roads, the IMF.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The entire M5 Multan - Sukkur motorway is scheduled to open to traffic tomorrow (13 September). It is a 392 kilometer long six-lane motorway.

The northern section between Multan and Shuja'abad was inaugurated on 26 May 2018, but this appears to have been an election stunt, as satellite imagery from October 2018 shows it incomplete with no traffic on it. 

>> https://www.incpak.com/national/sukkur-multan-motorway-m5-to-be-opened-tomorrow/

>> https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/multan-sukkur-motorway-to-be-opened-for-ligh-710458.html


----------



## kostas97

Isn't the Sukkur-Hyderabad the only missing link of the north-south motorway? When is it gonna start construction??


----------



## sponge_bob

kostas97 said:


> When is it gonna start construction??


Not while the IMF is in town.


----------



## Cricket_Fan

kostas97 said:


> Isn't the Sukkur-Hyderabad the only missing link of the north-south motorway? When is it gonna start construction??





sponge_bob said:


> Not while the IMF is in town.


I don't think IMF cares whether this highway gets built or not. NHA is re-tendering the project and the final proposals are due at the end of the year. Their reasoning was that the project had already been tendered but the construction was taking too long to start. I don't know if it was a stunt to get a different contractor on the project or that the existing contractor was truly being incompetent. Best case scenario is that they decide on a contractor a few months after the proposal due date and construction starts mid next year.



ChrisZwolle said:


> The entire M5 Multan - Sukkur motorway is scheduled to open to traffic tomorrow (13 September). It is a 392 kilometer long six-lane motorway.
> 
> The northern section between Multan and Shuja'abad was inaugurated on 26 May 2018, but this appears to have been an election stunt, as satellite imagery from October 2018 shows it incomplete with no traffic on it.
> 
> >> https://www.incpak.com/national/sukkur-multan-motorway-m5-to-be-opened-tomorrow/
> 
> >> https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/multan-sukkur-motorway-to-be-opened-for-ligh-710458.html


This also appears to be false reporting (either from the government or media), as the highway did not end up opening on 13th. However, I'd suspect it should open in the next 1-2 months. Along with that, M-4 should also be opening up for its entire length soon. Although, M-4 is already open for all but 32 km of its length.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

More background info on the delayed opening: https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...ion-delayed-as-china-wishes-for-mega-opening/

Apparently China wanted a 'grand opening'.


----------



## Cricket_Fan

ChrisZwolle said:


> More background info on the delayed opening: https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...ion-delayed-as-china-wishes-for-mega-opening/
> 
> Apparently China wanted a 'grand opening'.


That website is trash tabloid and should not be trusted. There have been a lot of projects completed under CPEC, and I don't believe China cared about the inauguration ceremony in any one of them.


----------



## sponge_bob

So the M5 is still finished, like it was in August, and still not open. ?


----------



## Cricket_Fan

sponge_bob said:


> So the M5 is still finished, like it was in August, and still not open. ?


It's opened as of yesterday (Nov 6).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M5 has reportedly opened to light traffic today (7 November). With a grand ceremony planned for Saturday (9 November).

>> https://timesofislamabad.com/07-Nov...te-the-biggest-infrastructure-project-of-cpec

>> https://www.dawn.com/news/1515372/light-traffic-can-now-use-m-5


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Hazara Motorway - Expressway*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *18 November 2019*
> 
> The northern half of the E35 Hazara Motorway has opened to traffic in Pakistan today. It is a 51 kilometer segment from Shaq Mashood (Havelian) to Mansehra. It is the second stage of the 95 kilometer E35 Hazara Motorway.
> 
> Article: https://www.radio.gov.pk/18-11-2019...ehra-section-of-hazara-motorway-project-today
> 
> Location: https://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=34.1816&mlon=73.1830#map=13/34.1816/73.1830


I mapped the new Hazara Motorway from M1 to Mansehra:










There is an extension to Thakot in the Indus Valley under construction, which is about 50-60 kilometers farther north through the mountains. This appears to be a single carriageway road, but with a high-standard alignment, which is probably why we've seen both Hazara Motorway and Hazara Expressway being used. Judging Google Earth imagery, it appears that the divided Hazara Motorway ends at the west side of Mansehra, continuing as a super two highway into the mountains north of Mansehra.

This is also the first real mountain motorway in Pakistan. The Havelian - Mansehra section has several tunnels and bridges. It bypasses Abbottabad to the west, with only one interchange to that city, some distance to the north.


----------



## sponge_bob

The Hazara (whatever) is a motorway along the southern part of the Karakoram Highway. 

As it is to be 200km long when it reaches Thalkot this will shorten the Karakoram Highway from 1300km to 1100km in effect, to Kashgar. 

I would not bet against the Chinese having a go at widening some of their ~400km of Karakoram but really I cannot see Pakistan tackling the other 700km of it on their patch, including the highest bits.


----------



## Cricket_Fan

^^ Karakoram highway is being reconstructed in large parts, however I don't believe the quality of the alignment is being changed. Since Karakoram in Pakistan is about 700 km, this will leave about 520 km of Karakoram in Pakistan that one has to use to get to Khunjerab pass. Yes, there are no short term plans to build an alignment of the same quality as Hazara motorway/expressway, as even its 2 lane section is separated by concrete barriers and has a shoulder. I also believe it will be access controlled, although I am not certain about that.


----------



## Usman ali

*Swat Motorway*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M14*

There is a 285 kilometer motorway under construction from Islamabad to Dera Ismail Khan. It is planned to be completed in June 2020. According to Wikipedia this is M14.










Article: https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/hakla-d-i-khan-motorway-expected-to-be-comple-777629.html


----------



## Cricket_Fan

^^ I wouldn't trust the M-14 designation on Wikipedia. I don't believe it has been given an official designation yet by NHA.

Given the current construction done, I doubt it will be done by June 2020. Late 2020 is the most optimistic timeline IMO.


----------



## Usman ali

*Hazara Motorway*



RANA AAA said:


> *Hazara Motorway*





RANA AAA said:


> *Hazara Motorway
> *





RANA AAA said:


> *A view of Shimla hill from Hazara expressway....Abbottabad.*


----------



## kostas97

How about the section between Sukkur and Hyderabad?? It's the only missing link in the Islamabad-Karachi motorway if i'm not mistaken, isn't it??


----------



## Cricket_Fan

kostas97 said:


> How about the section between Sukkur and Hyderabad?? It's the only missing link in the Islamabad-Karachi motorway if i'm not mistaken, isn't it??


Yes, that's the only missing section between Karachi and Lahore/Islamabad/Peshawar. The latest I have heard is that contract should be awarded this month, or the next few months. Construction should begin next summer. However, the NHA doesn't seem to be in any hurry, so I won't be surprised if some or all of this doesn't end up happening.


----------



## kostas97

Cricket_Fan said:


> Yes, that's the only missing section between Karachi and Lahore/Islamabad/Peshawar. The latest I have heard is that contract should be awarded this month, or the next few months. Construction should begin next summer. However, the NHA doesn't seem to be in any hurry, so I won't be surprised if some or all of this doesn't end up happening.


Oh, i see, but is the existing road able to handle the traffic to both directions? Also, what is the standard of this road? I mean, is it in a good condition or wide enough, single or dual carriageway etc ?


----------



## Cricket_Fan

kostas97 said:


> Oh, i see, but is the existing road able to handle the traffic to both directions? Also, what is the standard of this road? I mean, is it in a good condition or wide enough, single or dual carriageway etc ?


Do you mean the current road between Sukkur and Hyderabad? There might be other forumers who know the existing routes better, but from my knowledge you got two options, N-5 and N-55. Both of them are basic highways. N-5 goes through small-medium sized cities and towns, while N-55 goes through more rural areas. N-55 is 2 lanes while N-5 is 4-6 lanes. N-55 is single carriageway and N-5 is dual carriageway. Both of them are not accessed controlled, not fenced, and will require you to slow down when going through certain areas. I think you can average about 70 km/h on them. I am not sure about the road condition, I think other forumers will know this better.


----------



## kostas97

Cricket_Fan said:


> Do you mean the current road between Sukkur and Hyderabad? There might be other forumers who know the existing routes better, but from my knowledge you got two options, N-5 and N-55. Both of them are basic highways. N-5 goes through small-medium sized cities and towns, while N-55 goes through more rural areas. N-55 is 2 lanes while N-5 is 4-6 lanes. N-55 is single carriageway and N-5 is dual carriageway. Both of them are not accessed controlled, not fenced, and will require you to slow down when going through certain areas. I think you can average about 70 km/h on them. I am not sure about the road condition, I think other forumers will know this better.


Yes, that is what i meant. So this road is currently capable to hold the traffic until the rest of the motorway is constructed and you can also benefit from the relatively high (for such road) speed.


----------



## sponge_bob

The important missing bit is called the M6 (300km) there are around 1200km of express/motorway completed either side of it north and south now. 

Other than that Pakistan should wait until the road network they have is paying for itself for a while before building any more, there is a mad idea around to build around 1000km of motorway to the desert coast in the very south west.


----------



## kostas97

sponge_bob said:


> The important missing bit is called the M6 (300km) there are around 1200km of express/motorway completed either side of it north and south now.
> 
> Other than that Pakistan should wait until the road network they have is paying for itself for a while before building any more, there is a mad idea around to build around 1000km of motorway to the desert coast in the very south west.


Is it my idea or they are numbering roads (for example the Islamabad-Karachi motorway) differently in each of the segments? I see M4, M5, M6, M9, not a single number.....is there a reason for that??


----------



## Cricket_Fan

kostas97 said:


> Yes, that is what i meant. So this road is currently capable to hold the traffic until the rest of the motorway is constructed and you can also benefit from the relatively high (for such road) speed.


Yeah, these are the best alternatives for the time being. I think when someone actually drives on these highways, they might get annoyed by the significant slow downs in certain areas. In other areas they could go faster than 70 km/h. 



sponge_bob said:


> The important missing bit is called the M6 (300km) there are around 1200km of express/motorway completed either side of it north and south now.
> 
> Other than that Pakistan should wait until the road network they have is paying for itself for a while before building any more, there is a mad idea around to build around 1000km of motorway to the desert coast in the very south west.


Some of that 1000 km (it'd be closer to 1600 km, in fact) is already construction - the Hakla-DI Khan motorway. That one is about 280 km. Beyond that, the rest of the road is also under construction, but it is not clear whether the rest of the road to Gwadar will be of motorway-standard or just standard highway, or something in between.


----------



## sponge_bob

kostas97 said:


> Is it my idea or they are numbering roads (for example the Islamabad-Karachi motorway) differently in each of the segments?


That had me well confused  There is a different M number between every city. M1 Peshawar - Islamabad, then M2 then M4 M5 M6 M7 skip one and then M9 will get you from Peshawar to Karachi when the M6 is finished. As that line connects all the main cities apart from Lahore I don't understand why M1 would not be perfectly clear.


----------



## Cricket_Fan

kostas97 said:


> Is it my idea or they are numbering roads (for example the Islamabad-Karachi motorway) differently in each of the segments? I see M4, M5, M6, M9, not a single number.....is there a reason for that??





sponge_bob said:


> That had me well confused  There is a different M number between every city. M1 Peshawar - Islamabad, then M2 then M4 M5 M6 M7 skip one and then M9 will get you from Peshawar to Karachi when the M6 is finished. As that line connects all the main cities apart from Lahore I don't understand why M1 would not be perfectly clear.


These motorways were conceived and completed at different times.

M-1 was completed in 2007. M-2 was completed in 1997. M-4 conceived in 2009, completed in 2019. M-5 conceived in 2015, completed in 2019. M-9 conceived in 2014, completed in 2018. M-6 yet to constructed. 

M-7 doesn't exist and won't be necessary when traveling on this route. M-7's proposed route is parallel to M-9 and M-6 basically. Although the route might be straighter than M-9 and M-6, and therefore require you to travel lesser distance. But there are no concrete plans at all for constructing M-7 at the moment.

M-2 also goes from Islamabad to Lahore, so if you want to travel to Karachi from Islamabad or Peshawar then you only travel on M-2 for part of its entirety. 

It's probably also to make the motorways more manageable in terms of planning and management.


----------



## ReginaMills




----------



## rauf83

CPEC motorways and highways are being constructed rapidly in Pakistan to meet the Asian goal of economic corridors. Part of one belt one road project to connect 26 countries of Asia and Europe. Linked below the latest development of CPEC roads infrastructure in Pakistan.
https://youtu.be/x0MMOs00o_4
https://youtu.be/lCiZx6zEbOg


----------



## rauf83

*Roads development in KPK, Pakistan*

Tourism industry in Pakistan has been badly hit in the years just passed by terrorism but now Pakistan is rising, reducing distances between cities and constructing roads. This will also boost tourism in the country since lot of areas are still unexplored. Here comes another landmark to help boost this industry. Roads in swat valley are way improved and much awaited Bahrain to kalam road has added plenty of opportunities and made this journey even more spectacular.
https://youtu.be/uQ4xFy0OSMc


----------



## rauf83

CPEC Hazara Motorway M15
https://youtu.be/x0MMOs00o_4


----------



## Pak_Forever

285 KM Hakla - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway (M-14) Complete

Good video but no CC available.


----------



## Intoxication

Pak_Forever said:


> Travel time reduced from 6.5-7 hrs to 2.5-3 hrs.


That is really good! 👍🏼


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gwadar Eastbay to be opened for traffic from May 16 - Daily Times


QUETTA: Gwadar Eastbay Expressway, the most important mega connectivity and road infrastructure project worth $179 million would




dailytimes.com.pk





The East Bay Expressway in Gwadar will open to traffic on May 16. It is visible on Google Earth imagery, it is built directly on the coastline on the east side of the Gwadar Peninsula. It connects the deep sea port of Gwadar to N-10. The expressway has only a single interchange at the endpoint with N-10, but it is otherwise detached from the local road network between the port and N-10.


----------



## Pak_Forever

Gwadar East Bay Expressway


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A bridge of N-35 (Karakoram Highway) collapsed during a so-called glacial lake outburst flood.

Presumed location: Google Maps


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522995765601218560


----------



## Intoxication

Is that source verified? That source seems very biased and anti-liberal judging from its posts.


----------



## Pak_Forever

^^

Above mentioned source isn't only biased but also false because that bridge isn't part of the CPEC. Reconstruction and renovation of the KKH is a continuous process due to damage KKH receive every year because of the landslides, snowfall etc. 

According to the more reliable source like Dawn, FWO will reconstruct the bridge on the urgent basis.









Shishper Glacier outburst sweeps away bridge in Hassanabad area of Hunza


Footage shows rampaging floodwater tearing apart the bridge; climate change minister warns GB and KP remain vulnerable



www.dawn.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Karakoram Highway is a part of CPEC, right? But this bridge seems to be considerably older.


----------



## Pak_Forever

ChrisZwolle said:


> Karakoram Highway is a part of CPEC, right? But this bridge seems to be considerably older.


Yes the bridge is old and reconstruction of parts of KKH is in CPEC.


----------



## sponge_bob

I thought the Chinese only built a bit in the middle where a landslide inundated a section of Karakorum perhaps 10 years back


----------



## Pak_Forever

Most of the reconstruction and renovation on KKH is done by local organisations like FWO.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Gwadar East Bay Expressway has been inaugurated (3 June 2022)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532775270524063744


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A bridge across the Hub River has collapsed. This appears to be the N-25 bridge which links Karachi to western Pakistan.

Presumed location: Google Maps


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552147484016873472


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is catastrophic flooding in Pakistan. Roads, bridges & dams are washed away. Over 1,000 people are killed and a lot of farmland is flooded.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563485700774711296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563483277931220992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563442107867549696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563529989609230339
Flood map 03-23 August


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A $ 1.37 billion PPP contract has been signed to construct the 306 kilometer Sukkur - Hyderabad Motorway (M6).

The contractor is the M/s Techno-CMC-ACC consortium.

This project will fill the gap in the Pakistan motorway network.









Rs307 billion agreement for construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway Project signed


ISLAMABAD-The concession agreement worth Rs307 billion for construction of Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway Project (M6) was signed here on Friday. The




www.nation.com.pk


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A combined road & water crossing collapsed near Dadu in Sindh province.

This is a structure that allows stormwater runoff to travel over the irrigation canal. This area was hit by severe flooding in October, and the current water levels also seem very high.

Location: Google Maps


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600119984360914944


----------



## ChrisZwolle

PM Shehbaz Sharif laid foundation stone of Sukkur- Hyderabad M6 motorway


Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif has laid foundation stone of Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway (M-6). The ceremony to lay the foundation stone was held at Hyderabad




timesofislamabad.com





The foundation stone was laid (groundbreaking ceremony) for the 306 kilometer M6 Sukkur - Hyderabad Motorway. This is the final link in the north-south motorway of Pakistan, linking Karachi to cities in the north and everything in between.

The project is planned to be completed in 30 months, so mid-2025.


----------

